# La música inspiracional de los 80. No se ha hecho cosa más grande.



## voxpopuli (28 May 2016)

Sí, amigos.

Música que está en las antípodas sonoras de lo que se escucha hoy en día. Música que te levanta el ánimo en lugar de hundirte en la miseria.
Música que raramente toca el tema sexo ni tampoco lo necesita para venderse, ya que si algo es bueno se vende por sí solo.
Música rebosante de testosterona de la buena. Nada de Nwo. NADA.
Un homenaje a esas bandas sonoras brutalérrimas ochenteras que nos hicieron soñar en el poder de la voluntad como representación del mundo.




Joe Esposito - You're The Best Around (Karate Kid soundtrack) - YouTube

Stand on your own (sub esp) HD - YouTube

Win In The End- Mark Safan Lyrics - YouTube

Robert Tepper - No Easy Way out - YouTube

Fire Inc. - Nowhere Fast (1984) - YouTube


Que me estoy montando un mixtape, vaya. Sugerencias quiero.


----------



## elmegaduque (28 May 2016)

Ahh qué tiempos aquellos, cuando éramos jóvenes y bellos...

Bueno, mejor pensado que les den por culo, en los 80 las pasé putas, prefiero...

The Cranberries - Zombie - YouTube

Nirvana - Come As You Are - YouTube

Guns N' Roses-Civil War w/Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## John Laroche_borrado (28 May 2016)

no hay nada tan motivacional como escuchar a Bordón 4

bordon 4 al torete - YouTube


----------



## qualicion (28 May 2016)

Hijo puta, son de mis preferidas. Incluso conocía la de fire inc

Te dejo otra que creo que es banda sonora de la misma peli que pone música fire inc

Tonight Is What It Means to be Young - Streets of Fire - YouTube


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (28 May 2016)

Pero si ahí pones mierda pura y te dejas la mejor de ese estilo!!

Survivor - Eye Of The Tiger - YouTube

---------- Post added 28-may-2016 at 21:02 ----------

Qualicion saca la laca que te vas a sacar brillo a la calva:

Bonnie Tyler - I Need a Hero (Lyrics) - YouTube

---------- Post added 28-may-2016 at 21:03 ----------

Especial maricones:

Bon Jovi - Livin' On A Prayer - YouTube

---------- Post added 28-may-2016 at 21:06 ----------

Otro supermitico:

a-ha - Take On Me (Official Video) - YouTube

---------- Post added 28-may-2016 at 21:11 ----------

Joder que puta obra maestra que es ese video de a-ha. Que calidad, hace décadas que nadie hace algo tan jodidamente buno.


----------



## voxpopuli (28 May 2016)

Porsupu que conozco la banda sonora de "Calles de Fuego" desde que tengo uso de razón. No hay un tema malo.


La banda sonora de Peladilla en Elm Street 4 guarda poderosos temas de guerrero espartano. Mirad que pelirroja, no habéis visto una pelirroja así en vuestra pu vi. 

Divinyls - "Back To The Wall" 1988 - YouTube

El siguiente tema es "power up" en toda regla:

The Lost Boys - Tim Cappello - I Still Believe - Music Video - YouTube

Recomiendo el álbum de versiones de canciones ochenteras de "the Protomen". Váis a llorar de la emoción si tenéis alma.

Danger Zone - The Protomen (The Cover Up) - YouTube


----------



## qualicion (28 May 2016)

El porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> [/COLOR]Joder que puta obra maestra que es ese video de a-ha. Que calidad, hace décadas que nadie hace algo tan jodidamente buno.



Eres tonto? Para poner esas que a no ser que hayas vivido en un búnker sin conexión a internet ni radio ni tv o tengas 5 años, las conoce todo el mundo.


----------



## Algas (28 May 2016)

[YOUTUBE]qeMFqkcPYcg[/youtube]


----------



## qualicion (28 May 2016)

voxpopuli dijo:


> Porsupu que conozco la banda sonora de "Calles de Fuego" desde que tengo uso de razón. No hay un tema malo.
> 
> 
> La banda sonora de Peladilla en Elm Street 4 guarda poderosos temas de guerrero espartano. Mirad que pelirroja, no habéis visto una pelirroja así en vuestra pu vi.
> ...



Tiene *DELITO* que hables de la peli de freddy que mejor banda sonora tiene sin incluír estos TEMAZOS

Dramarama "Anything Anything" (Freddy Krueger movie) - YouTube

"running from this nightmare" - YouTube

"Combat Ready" - YouTube


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (28 May 2016)

qualicion dijo:


> Eres tonto? Para poner esas que a no ser que hayas vivido en un búnker sin conexión a internet ni radio ni tv o tengas 5 años, las conoce todo el mundo.



Creí que esto iba de música de los 80, pero veo que me he equivocado sorry, que va de ser especial.


----------



## voxpopuli (28 May 2016)

No me acordaba de ésos otros temas de Noes4. Buen aporte.

No os peléis. "I need a hero" y "eye of the tiger" son totalmente legits. Y las dos van a ir a mi mixtape. Por cierto, el compositor de "i need a hero" y "nowhere fast" es el mismo: Jim Steinman. Las dos las considero AOR. Quizás el fallo es mio que debería haber puesto AOR o "música de gimnasio" que le dicen algunos. La consigna es: si es rock y sale en una banda sonora váis a acertar casi de pleno.


Pa no quedar soso pongo el "Hard act to follow" de la ost de "Night of the Comet".

Venus & Mars * Hard Act To Follow * - YouTube 

El fire and ice. No me acuerdo ahora de que pelicula era ahora.

Fire And Ice (Feuer Und Eis) - Marietta song - YouTube

Y el "push it to the limit" que tenía que salir en un hilo serio sobre el tema

Push It To The Limit (scarface) - YouTube


----------



## qualicion (28 May 2016)

Muy buenas vox, tenemos gustos parejos parece ser. Pongo alguna más que igual te gustan

St. Elmo's Fire (Man in Motion) - YouTube

Y bueno esta de john par tambíen, imagino que la conocerás

John Parr - Restless Heart (Running Away With You) original video - YouTube

Chaka Khan - Ain't Nobody - YouTube


----------



## Poseidón (28 May 2016)

wardenclyffe dijo:


> si solo comeis lefa a los anglos, normal que solo os guste la musica que cagan los anglos.
> 
> cago en to!



[youtube]0XW9XN_vDaA[/youtube]


----------



## qualicion (28 May 2016)

Poseidón dijo:


> [youtube]0XW9XN_vDaA[/youtube]



Joder, es bastante buena, la primera vez que la escucho ya se me eriza el vello, aún siendo en italiano que queda cutre y ser el videoclip cutre


----------



## inteño (28 May 2016)

Una humilde contribución:

Survivor - Burning heart (Rocky IV) HQ - YouTube


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (28 May 2016)

qualicion dijo:


> Joder, es bastante buena, la primera vez que la escucho ya se me eriza el vello, aún siendo en italiano que queda cutre y ser el videoclip cutre



Todas sus canciones tienen versión en castellano, y suenan aun mejor todavía.

Battiato es DIOS

FRANCO BATTIATO - YO QUIERO VERTE DANZAR - YouTube

Alguna vez alguien ha compuesto una canción más grandiosa que esta?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (28 May 2016)

dios, qué horror casi todo


----------



## qualicion (28 May 2016)

El porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Todas sus canciones tienen versión en castellano, y suenan aun mejor todavía.
> 
> Battiato es DIOS



Muérete .


----------



## Poseidón (29 May 2016)

qualicion dijo:


> Joder, es bastante buena, la primera vez que la escucho ya se me eriza el vello, aún siendo en italiano que queda cutre y ser el videoclip cutre



Batiato es muy bueno como dice el Porquero. Aparte es un tipo que evoliciono y paso por un monton de estados. Hizo musica de todo tipo.


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (29 May 2016)

qualicion dijo:


> Muérete .



Benny Hill - Schiaffi in testa.avi - YouTube


----------



## corolaria (29 May 2016)

Yo me quedo con su época progresiva y experimental de los 70.


----------



## hartman (29 May 2016)

Duran Duran - The Wild Boys - YouTube


----------



## levrier (29 May 2016)

Poseidón dijo:


> Batiato es muy bueno como dice el Porquero. Aparte es un tipo que evoliciono y paso por un monton de estados. Hizo musica de todo tipo.



Y tanto! Paso hasta por eurovision. Como ha cambiado el cuento!


----------



## genki (29 May 2016)

[YOUTUBE]innzSEX-zU0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## voxpopuli (29 May 2016)

Angel Of The City - Cobra Soundtrack - YouTube

A ver si quedamos algún día para entrechocar hachas en una fábrica abandonada.



Rocky Soundtrack - Hearts On Fire - YouTube

No miréis el anterior vídeo porque acabaréis preñados de tanta testosterona. Stallone y Scharcheneger nos salvaron de caer en las redes de lo homo. El prototipo de HOMBRE MASCULINO murió totalmente en 1989.

Somos los últimos hombres.


----------



## qualicion (29 May 2016)

Algunos traen cancioncillas de las m80 requemadas, como la de tina turner o las que trajo el pordiosero, pa eso no participéis que después tarda más en cargar todo con tango vídeo.

COMMANDO | We Fight for Love (HD AUDIO) - YouTube


----------



## John Laroche_borrado (29 May 2016)

es un suplicio entrar en hilos con muchos enlaces a vídeos, no me cargan las páginas

el horror, el horror


----------



## qualicion (29 May 2016)

COMMANDO | We Fight for Love (HD AUDIO) - YouTube

cojones no aparecía antes


----------



## enpolonia (29 May 2016)

De la pelicula "El chico de oro", no consigo encontrar un video de la escena. Es cuando entra Eddie Murphy a una casa a darse de ostias con unos moteros. La cancion es esta:

[youtube]Rqz2KFJJiaw[/youtube]

Una de Top Gun (Cheap Tricks - Mighty Wings)

[youtube]2xji5tRVxTI[/youtube]


----------



## qualicion (29 May 2016)

De top gun esta es muy muy top aunque no es estilo ochentero, pero los pelos como escarpias

Top Gun Epic Intro - YouTube

Y bueno esta variante de take my breath away acompañado de escenas romanticonas, pero eriza el vello joder

Berlin - Take My Breath Away (Top Gun Movie Clip) - YouTube


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (29 May 2016)

Jan Hammer - Original Miami Vice Theme ( Miami Vice Tribute video by StevenMighty ) - YouTube
Jan Hammer - Crockett's Theme [HD] - YouTube


----------



## voxpopuli (3 Jun 2016)

Menudos temazos que había olvidado completamente.

El "We fight for love" se me habia pasado por alto. A la saca.

La banda sonora de Miami Vice es crema. El "you belong to the city" es legendario.



Miami Vice - Glenn Frey - You Belong To The City on Vimeo

El videoclip original lo han quitado de youtube. Era demasiado masculinista.


----------



## qualicion (3 Jun 2016)

Justo hoy descubrí este temazo que me hace vibrar

FAR CORPORATION - One By One (1987) - YouTube


----------



## voxpopuli (3 Jun 2016)

qualicion dijo:


> Justo hoy descubrí este temazo que me hace vibrar
> 
> FAR CORPORATION - One By One (1987) - YouTube



Tiene su rollo. No los conocía.

Aquí dejo otra obligatoria en el hilo:
Sylvester Stallone / Over The Top 'Winner Takes It All' Music Video - YouTube

Y ya sé que el tema es famoso y podría chirriar en el hilo (no, no lo hace) pero me su la po.


Starship - Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now - YouTube

Y ésta maldita obra maestra de tema que me vuelve loco:

Philip Oakey & Giorgio Moroder - Together in Electric Dreams - YouTube


Me guardo alguna rareza en la manga porsiaca.


----------



## Bartleby (3 Jun 2016)

Nadie ha puesto nada de aquella famosa película ochentera que era "Streets of Fire".

Nowhere Fast - Streets of Fire.wmv - YouTube

Tonight Is What It Means to be Young - Streets of Fire - YouTube


Ni de "Flashdance".

Flashdance - Maniac (HQ, Eng Sub ) - YouTube


----------



## voxpopuli (3 Jun 2016)

¡Nadie! Gracias por descubrirnos streets of fire XD.


La de "Maniac" está muy bien hilada. Habia pensado en ponerla en algún momento pero después se me olvidó. Temazo. 

Por cierto, doble de cuerpo y tal.


----------



## zapatitos (3 Jun 2016)

De los 80 me inspiraba mucho esta, p.utos jipis asco y odio eterno.


[Youtube]ryEUFuWDyZM[/Youtube]

Saludos.


----------



## Akela 14 (4 Jun 2016)

Y esta qué?, todavía no la ha puesto nadie. A mi me parece de lo mejor de aquellos años.

Self Control - Laura Branigan (HQ Audio) - YouTube

Saludos.


----------



## Radiopatio (4 Jun 2016)

¿Y los camaleones? ¿Dónde están los camaleones? Si son una banda de culto. 

[YOUTUBE]4sL-wu5oa1w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sinosuke (4 Jun 2016)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_cHvtPB2dY][/url]David Bowie - Absolute Beginners - youtube[/url]


----------



## californio (4 Jun 2016)

In the Mouth of Madness - Theme - YouTube

Phantasm Theme (Orchestral Version) - YouTube

Jennifer Rush -I come Undone - YouTube

MAGNUM, P.I. Theme HD - YouTube

Patti LaBelle - If You Asked Me To - YouTube

Jennifer Rush -I come Undone - YouTube

Patti LaBelle - Stir It Up (1985) Beverly Hills Cop - Soundtrack - YouTube

ITALIAN BOYS-Forever Lovers (Best audio) - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (4 Jun 2016)

OBJETIVO BIRMANIA "Los amigos de mis amigas son mis amigos" - YouTube


----------



## ash_oficial_cientifico (5 Jun 2016)

Baltimora - Tarzan Boy - YouTube


----------



## Fred Flintstone (5 Jun 2016)

Contribuyo con un poco de ruido ochentero "motivador". Hace tiempo que no escuchaba estas cosas...

"I Love Livin' In The City" - Fear - YouTube


Axe-Young Hearts - YouTube


Armored Saint - Mutiny On The World - YouTube


Krokus -Fire (1980) - YouTube


----------



## voxpopuli (4 Jul 2016)

Menudos temazos hay dentro de la BSO de "The Wraith" amics


The]The Wraith (1986) - "Hold On Blue Eyes" La Marca - YouTube Wraith (1986) - "Hold On Blue Eyes" La Marca - YouTube[/url]


Y otra de la BSO de thrashin'


Animotion - Staring Down The Demons - YouTube


Y este tema del anime, area 88


Area 88 How far to paradise 2 (Higher quality) - YouTube


Saint Seiya, y el tema Time

Saint Seiya - Time - YouTube


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (4 Jul 2016)

El porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Jan Hammer - Original Miami Vice Theme ( Miami Vice Tribute video by StevenMighty ) - YouTube
> Jan Hammer - Crockett's Theme [HD] - YouTube




The Miami Vice la mejor escena de toda la serie y entre las primeras de todas las series de todos los tiempos es esta. El señor Mann tuvo inspiración divina aquí:







Todo un ejemplo de maestría cinematográfica.


----------



## Hermericus (4 Jul 2016)

Esto es lo mas grande que se ha hecho por esa época (1978)

La musica clásica del XX:

The Song Of Hiawatha - YouTube


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (4 Jul 2016)

qualicion dijo:


> De top gun esta es muy muy top aunque no es estilo ochentero, pero los pelos como escarpias
> 
> Top Gun Epic Intro - YouTube
> 
> ...




Hubiera ido al cine sólo por ver la escena del comienzo. Escenas como esa no existen en el cine de hoy en día. Y no es por la impronta de la juventud, que cuando se estrenó esa película yo sólo gateaba.


----------



## Sir Connor (5 Jul 2016)

Los Hombres de Harrelson - YouTube


----------



## JANE (5 Jul 2016)

Connor dijo:


> Los Hombres de Harrelson - YouTube



Exposed! Trick The beggar - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (8 Jul 2016)

COMANDO-G, GATCHAMAN EN ESPAÑOL HQ - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (8 Jul 2016)

Banda Sonora Cancion triste de Hill Street 1981 - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (11 Jul 2016)

Flashdance


----------



## Sir Connor (24 Jul 2016)

Flashdance - She's a Maniac [HD] - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (24 Jul 2016)

A-Ha - The Living Daylights official video - YouTube


----------



## capas (24 Jul 2016)

¡¡A verrr!!! me háganse a un lado por favor

[youtube]FzWfyTD-8e0[/youtube]

[youtube]YxiLEeCIKKw[/youtube]


----------



## INE (25 Jul 2016)

Pasteleo fino,

[YOUTUBE]8e2C1G6HQZk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]2y1TZXc5DiY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]lcOxhH8N3Bo[/YOUTUBE]

Canela fina,

[YOUTUBE]3DuCIGvsbMA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]t1TcDHrkQYg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sir Connor (25 Jul 2016)

No hay nada mas grande que Fredy Mercuri....


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (25 Jul 2016)

Año 1989, partido de semifinales de la Copa de la UEFA (cuando era la copa de la uefa era la *copa de la uefa*) entre el Napoles de Maradona y el Bayern Munich de Augenthaler .

A alguien se le ocurre meter el cassette de *Opus* por la megafonia del estadio mientras los equipos estan calentado, el Barrilete Cosmico coge el balon... y se produce un acontecimiento con eroticos resultados que ya es Historia del balonpie.

Maradona, calentamiento: Lección de fútbol y baile / Opus - Live is Life - YouTube


----------



## ipj (25 Jul 2016)

Jejeje, no le deis más vueltas, chicos. Durante todo el siglo XX, cuando el acceso a la música era complicado y producir y vender la misma rentable, podían salir cosas como las que habéis puesto. Fue a partir del siglo XXI, con el intercambio masivo de MP3 y la caída estrepitosa de las ventas de los CD's, donde ya nadie se arriesgó a hacer nada, porque sabía que no se lo iban a comprar ni el tato. 

Y fue entonces, en mi opinión, cuando la música tal y como la conocimos murió.


----------



## currigrino (26 Jul 2016)

Como puede faltar esto aqui?

Ennio Morricone - La Misión - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (26 Jul 2016)

"FAMA" (Fame) - Interpreta: Coco (Erica Gimpel) - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (6 Ago 2016)

Jeanette - El Muchacho De Los Ojos Tristes - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (16 Ago 2016)

Bad Boys Blue - Lady in Black - YouTube


----------



## Dr Polux (16 Ago 2016)




----------



## Sir Connor (16 Ago 2016)

Alaska es obesa y la chupa mal


----------



## Dr Polux (16 Ago 2016)




----------



## Sir Connor (16 Ago 2016)

Alaska huele a olor de sobaco sudado


----------



## Dr Polux (16 Ago 2016)




----------



## p_pin (16 Ago 2016)

Esta no puede faltar
[youtube]EJ29pVhsdMs[/youtube]


----------



## Ohenry (16 Ago 2016)

Increible que en burbuja no hayais puesto esta. Los 80 en estado puro.


Europe - The Final Countdown (Official Video) - YouTube

---------- Post added 16-ago-2016 at 20:44 ----------

Y no os digo ya las versiones del mejor grupo valenciano de jamás.


Te peto el cacas - YouTube

---------- Post added 16-ago-2016 at 20:48 ----------

Gigatron - Preparame el Chichi - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (17 Ago 2016)

Jaws soundtrack - YouTube


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Ago 2016)




----------



## Sir Connor (31 Ago 2016)

Bee Gees - Too Much Heaven (1979) - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (27 Nov 2016)

youtube.com/watch?v=oY7XObvKFx8


----------



## Sir Connor (2 Dic 2016)

Backstreet Boys - Quit Playing Games (With My Heart) - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (6 Dic 2016)

Alphaville - Forever Young ~Official Video - YouTube


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Dic 2016)

Connor devuelve el monitor que robaste !!!


----------



## Comedoritos (6 Dic 2016)

estos eran españoles..

voz falsete, instinto de supervivencia y superacion...y en castellano

2 Apache Sobrevivir - YouTube


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (6 Dic 2016)

¿Este se ha puesto? Más ochentero...


Pavo Real-José Luis Rodriguez-Chile-1980 - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (7 Dic 2016)

OBJETIVO BIRMANIA "Los amigos de mis amigas son mis amigos" - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (14 Dic 2016)

Flashdance


----------



## voxpopuli (15 Dic 2016)

Iba a poner la de Flashdance porque no recordaba haberla visto en el hilo y mira. jaja

Pedazo de culo que gasta la doble.


----------



## Mecanosfera (15 Dic 2016)

Décima Víctima no tenían nada que envidiar a The Cure, Impresionantes.

Décima Víctima - Almas perdidas - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (22 Dic 2016)

Robin Gibb Like A Fool - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (25 Dic 2016)

Cock Robin - When Your Heart Is Weak - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (9 Ene 2017)

Dschinghis Khan - Moskau 2015 HD - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (29 Ene 2017)

Padre Abraham - La Canción De Los Pitufos (1978) - YouTube


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (29 Ene 2017)

Connor dijo:


> Padre Abraham - La Canción De Los Pitufos (1978) - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (29 Ene 2017)

OBJETIVO BIRMANIA "La caza/ Los amigos de mis amigas/ Mi último fracaso" - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (19 Mar 2017)

SOLDADOS DEL AMOR 2004 (versión directo gira) - Luar (tvg) 23/12/2005 - Marta Sánchez - YouTube


----------



## pepitogrillo1357 (19 Mar 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vT8OU5WtfkQ


----------



## Sir Connor (19 Mar 2017)

Conociendome , conociendote ABBA / en español / Solo tu solo yo ...RADIORECUERDOS - YouTube


----------



## pepitogrillo1357 (19 Mar 2017)

Inspiracional, motivacional, nostálgica, solitaria... son adjetivos que para mí definen a esta canción.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTJ1XwGDcA4


----------



## Sir Connor (3 Abr 2017)

Spandau Ballet - Through the Barricades - YouTube


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Abr 2017)

Si alguna está repetida me avisáis, que lo pongo a ciegas porque no se carga el hilo.

Empiezo por un tema muy conocido. Los otros igual lo son menos(aunque al menos los estribillos espero que os suenen)

Wax - Right Between the Eyes - YouTube


The Outfield - Voices Of Babylon - YouTube


Russ Ballard - Voices - YouTube

---------- Post added 03-abr-2017 at 23:28 ----------



STEVE MILLER - ABRACADABRA(SUBTITULADO AL ESPAÑOL) - YouTube

---------- Post added 03-abr-2017 at 23:40 ----------

Esta no se si es de los 80. 
Es de Lennon pero no es sosa como las más conocidas. Tiene ritmo.

John Lennon - Nobody Told Me (Subtitulos Español) - YouTube


Un tema en francés que cuando salió no supe entender, no me gustaba ese grupo. Ahora sí me gustan varios temas.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9ao_LwernM



Para variar un tema español:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JRrADRTeXU

---------- Post added 03-abr-2017 at 23:45 ----------

¡Capulloooos, poned más vosotros o acaba siendo un post enorme!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERIzLUd55Ko


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZUE4_PtOk0

---------- Post added 04-abr-2017 at 00:15 ----------

Por no poner el famosísimo y precios tema *"Viena" de ULTRAVOX(por si ya lo habéis puesto)*...dejo este otro.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGvP4xENDYc

Uf, no se cuál elegir. Tomad otro.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4FT7BKr8GE

---------- Post added 04-abr-2017 at 00:18 ----------

¿Ya está puesto algún tema de este? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTLTG4FTNBQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDygS0a6Tgo


¿Y esta? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPUmE-tne5U




Hala, lo dejo porque solo posteo yo ahora mismo.


----------



## Sir Connor (4 Abr 2017)

Scorpions - Wind Of Change - YouTube


----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Abr 2017)

La última que pongo hoy.

Billy Joel - Uptown Girl - YouTube


----------



## Bartleby (5 Abr 2017)

Ghostbusters Original Theme Song - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (15 Abr 2017)

Lime - Your Love Official Video - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (28 Abr 2017)

OMD - Telegraph 1983 - YouTube


----------



## Romeo Montague (28 Abr 2017)

[youtube]EPOIS5taqA8[/youtube]

Versión de B. Flowers:

[youtube]tzj126so6mw[/youtube]


----------



## voxpopuli (29 Abr 2017)

Bueno, voy a poner un poco de orden. Hoy he venido a hablar de mi banda sonora "thrashin'". La película en sí es simpática, sin más. El plato fuerte está en la música.

Animotion - Staring Down The Demons - YouTube
CIRCLE JERKS-WILD IN THE STREETS - YouTube
Fear - Hey - YouTube
TRIBUTE TO "THRASHIN'" (1986) BSO= The Bangles - Want You - YouTube
TRIBUTE TO "THRASHIN'" (1986) BSO= France Joli - Don't Think Twice - YouTube


----------



## Bartleby (29 Abr 2017)

David Hasselhoff - Looking for Freedom 1989 - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (30 Abr 2017)

O famoso grito de Tarzan - YouTube

---------- Post added 30-abr-2017 at 19:56 ----------

Lime - Guilty (Guilty/Culpable 12" Mix) (Guilty Of This PicMix) 1983 - YouTube


----------



## Menstruator (30 Abr 2017)

No, en los 80 las canciones no hablaban de sexo para nada...

[youtube]e04pzNwIqU8[/youtube]

[youtube]s__rX_WL100[/youtube]


----------



## Sir Connor (1 May 2017)

Enya Greatest Hits - Full HD Video Album - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (13 May 2017)

Jan Hammer - Crockett's Theme (Miami Vice) - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (16 May 2017)

OBJETIVO BIRMANIA- ''Con Faldas y a Lo Loco'' En Marbella - YouTube


----------



## Dokaman (16 May 2017)

A la puta mierda...
Todo, esto es lo mas inspirador, payasos!!.
Motörhead - Ace Of Spades (Studio Version) - YouTube

Salud.


----------



## Lammero (16 May 2017)

La única intro televisiva que puede competir con Miami Vice en pura ochentosidad sin adulterar:

Temporadas 1-3
"Moonlighting" Seasons 1-3 Intro - YouTube

Temporadas 4-5
Moonlighting Intro Seasons 4 and 5 Full Version - YouTube


La de "Fame", por ejemplo, te deja cierto regustillo late 70's 8:
Me pasa algo parecido con el "Off the Wall" the Michael Jackson, es mitad ochentosa, mitad setentosa.


----------



## Sir Connor (17 May 2017)

Musica disco de los años 80 (VOL. 1) - YouTube


----------



## 시켈 ! (18 May 2017)

No se carga bien todo el hilo.
Si alguno de los temas ya estaba avisad.


Journey-Dont Stop Believing - YouTube


Gloria Gaynor - Can't take my eyes off you (lyrics) - YouTube


Don't Stop-Fleetwood Mac + lyrics in description - YouTube

---------- Post added 18-may-2017 at 01:59 ----------

Manda narices que quiera buscar la versión estudio de estos y no haga más que encontrarme con unos borrachos austríacos cantando este tema.

OPUS - Live is Life. 1985 HQ. - YouTube



Por los pelos. ¿Vale esta del 79?
Buggles - Video killed the radio star 1979 - YouTube

---------- Post added 18-may-2017 at 02:03 ----------

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9OPFvhFq0c

---------- Post added 18-may-2017 at 02:14 ----------

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSUr5wcWBC0

---------- Post added 18-may-2017 at 02:19 ----------

La voz no me gustaba pero algunos temas sí:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dW1Ht-ykC1I

---------- Post added 18-may-2017 at 02:27 ----------

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1xrNaTO1bI



Canción disco-gitana. O al menos la tía dice *"jaai"*::

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhkqUaAYk1Y

---------- Post added 18-may-2017 at 02:36 ----------

Siguiendo con la temática disco-pop ,esta versión que hace la "jai" *sobre un conocido tema:*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8ShhdE9vGM

Por cierto esta era la mujer de Michael Cretu , que componía música para ella en esta época , Mike Olfdfiel, o el tema SAMURAI(pincha aquí) , Enigma(donde ella también cantó), etc...
https://rotindie.wordpress.com/2015/02/12/que-fue-de-michael-cretu-enigma/


----------



## 시켈 ! (20 May 2017)

¿Ya has dejado de "inspirarte"?

Este tuvo algunos temas que sonaron mucho. 

*¿Quién no conoce estos temas? *(cuando le vi por primera vez la cara ...ji ji , bueno lo imaginaba diferente) Es lo que tiene descubrir música en 80 y similares, que no ves caras.


Den Harrow - Catch the fox (high quality) - YouTube


Den Harrow - Future Brain (1985) - YouTube


----------



## Tarúguez (20 May 2017)

Este tema (del 88) se le conoce por la escena "trans" y bailecito del asesino de la peli "El silencio de los corderos", mientras tenía a la hija de la senadora en el "bujero".

[youtube]X_DVS_303kQ[/youtube]

.


----------



## Sir Connor (23 May 2017)

I'll be holding on - Gregg Allman (subtitulada) - YouTube


----------



## JANE (23 May 2017)

Connor dijo:


> I'll be holding on - Gregg Allman (subtitulada) - YouTube



Connor tiene semen seco en la orejas y fresco en la comisura del ano tatuado.


Pedófilo


----------



## voxpopuli (23 May 2017)

Connor dijo:


> I'll be holding on - Gregg Allman (subtitulada) - YouTube



Temazo y tal. Un respeto a las letras que tienen empaque y cojones.



Spoiler



I have lived my life my way
For tonight and for today
It's the strongest hearts they say
That always survive
I'm fallin through the years
As each dream it disappears
When the night is full of tears
I'll be holdin on
Now this life is instant black
But I won't be lookin back
The rain washed out the tracks
I'll never find again
I'm still reachin for the light
I'm still wearin out the night
And you know I'll be alright
I'll be holdin on
When I stand alone
I don't stand on memories
Of all the ones you've known
I'll be holdin on
I know how it is
I know how it will be
(When) All the rest are gone
I'll be holdin on
Well my life is made of sand
It flows right through my hand
Each day I make a stand
And I'll see it through
I'll be reachin for the light
I'll be wearin out the night
And you know I'll be alright
I'll be holdin on
When I stand alone
I don't stand on memories
Of all the ones you've known
I'll be holdin on
I know how it is
I know how it will be
(When) All the
rest are gone
I'll be holdin on
I know how it is
I know how it will be
(When) All the rest are gone
I'll be holdin on
I know how it is
I know how it will be
(When) All the rest are gone
I'll be holdin on



Los 80 lo más grande que ha habido. Hostia puta. Menudo malsueño han sido estas tres últimas décadas.


----------



## otroyomismo (23 May 2017)

esta no la escucharia ni Dios, pero es un pasote

The Buggles - I am a camera - YouTube

de hecho es un autocover de un tema del extraño y marciano paso fugaz de los Buggles por Yes

---------- Post added 23-may-2017 at 22:45 ----------

Y esta la han puesto ya?

ABC - The Look Of Love - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (2 Dic 2017)

Cock Robin - When your heart is weak (Subtítulos español) - YouTube


----------



## Otrasvidas (2 Dic 2017)

Lo bueno de los 80 es que casi cualquier cosa,por muy tontorrona e incluso filogay que sea,es más o menos escuchable.

---------- Post added 02-dic-2017 at 13:53 ----------

La década de los 80 alcanzó la cima en la calidad de las producciones, que ha ido hundiéndose década tras década.Se puede decir que los 80 fueron la semilla de la putrefacción que vemos ahora,pues la frivolidad y el hedonismo exacerbado fueron sus señas de identidad más claras,pero ahí había muchísimo arte .A partir de los años 90 empezó a enaltecerse lo enfermizo,lo grotesco,lo ruidoso,lo disonante,lo chabacano con el grunge,el rock industrial,el hip hop,el bakalao y demás,siendo el Britpop lo más reseñable de la década .Y a partir de los dosmiles ,el desastre total con las Panchitadas y la música negroide como nuevo "Canon",progresismo en vena,divas del Pop que viven para llamar la atención y no para hacer buena música...Y lo que te rondaré,morena.


----------



## Igor (2 Dic 2017)

Esta me flipa

Biceps - Muñeco De Ficción - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (8 Dic 2017)

Olivia Newton-John & E.L.O. - Xanadu (HD 16:9) - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (10 Dic 2017)

Superman Theme


----------



## Lada sigulet (11 Dic 2017)

Escuchando y buscando canciones de esos tiempos he encontrado esto...

1.983 pone, que recuerdos de la adolescencia..

Arabesque - Don't fall away from me (1983) - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (27 Dic 2017)

CADILLAC - Llegas de madrugada/Soy un soñador (Aplauso) - YouTube


----------



## Pollepolle (28 Dic 2017)

Creo que la primera peli que saco esa escenas donde el prota se esfueza y se pone musiquita guay, fue ROCKY. La que termina con cientos de niños persiguiendole.


----------



## Sir Connor (1 Ene 2018)

Musica disco de los años 80 (VOL. 1) - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (11 Feb 2018)

Alaska y Dinarama -Mi novio es un zombi - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (2 Mar 2018)

ROCKY BALBOA - Theme Song (HD) - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (11 Mar 2018)

CC Catch - Avtoradio - 26.11.2016 - FULL HD - HTB - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (7 Abr 2018)

Top Gun Danger Zone Full HD 1080p mp4 QD World - YouTube


----------



## 180736 (7 Abr 2018)

Guarros y cagaluños de mierda que prendan fuego a este hilo con ellos dentro.


----------



## Sir Connor (13 Abr 2018)

Haddaway - What Is Love - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (14 Abr 2018)

Dionne Warwick - HEARTBREAKER (with Lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (15 Abr 2018)

Cher - Believe (Letra Traducida) - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (22 Abr 2018)

F. R. David - Words 1982 - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (1 May 2018)

Olivia Newton John Xanadu Original Version Remastered HD (1980) - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (7 May 2018)

Ivan Fotonovela First Video HD HQ Edit 1984 - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (31 May 2018)

SORAYA - "CALL ME" - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (7 Jun 2018)

chan y chevy-Dame Tu Amor (Aplauso).mpg - YouTube


----------



## Comenman (7 Jun 2018)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (7 Jun 2018)

Hola... Solo venía a subir el hilo y saludar...


----------



## Sir Connor (10 Jul 2018)

Cock Robin - The Promise You Made - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (15 Jul 2018)

Christopher Cross - never be the same (1979) Stereo - YouTube


----------



## nate (15 Jul 2018)

Connor dijo:


> Cock Robin - The Promise You Made - YouTube



Temazoooooooo. Feo te estas superando! Pedazo de banda eran estos.


----------



## Abrojo (15 Jul 2018)

Creo que esta todavía no ha salido, y es top top en el espíritu del hilo

A los de mi generación seguro que todavía se les mueve algo dentro cuando recuerdan este hito de su infancia

The Touch - Stan Bush (HD Restoration) - YouTube


----------



## nate (15 Jul 2018)

Espero que os guste mi pequeño aporte. 

Tears for Fears - Woman in Chains [1989] - YouTube

Vixen - Love Is A Killer (PLAYBACK SHOW AT TVE) - YouTube

WASP - Sleeping in the fire - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (17 Jul 2018)

Mike Oldfield - Moonlight Shadow ft. Maggie Reilly - YouTube


----------



## voxpopuli (7 Ago 2018)

Me he olvidado de poner esteos temas. 

Magnum - Just Like An Arrow - YouTube


Magnum - Vigilante - YouTube


COMMANDO | We Fight for Love (HD AUDIO) - YouTube


----------



## angek (7 Ago 2018)

Probad con Rebel Yell de Bill Idol. 

O Dirty Diana del Wacko Jacko.


----------



## Sir Connor (12 Ago 2018)

Alan Parsons - Sirius / Eye In The Sky (Live) - YouTube


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (3 Sep 2018)

Me parece que esta no estaba puesta (que ya nos vale, si es que es así):


----------



## Flipao (3 Sep 2018)

pillo siriooooooooooooo


----------



## AJI-NO-MOTO (3 Sep 2018)

Qué gran hilo. Merece más la chincheta que la mierda esa del manginismo welebragas: "tú que nos estás leyendo y no estás registradA".


----------



## ESC (3 Sep 2018)

Spoiler






enpolonia dijo:


> De la pelicula "El chico de oro", no consigo encontrar un video de la escena. Es cuando entra Eddie Murphy a una casa a darse de ostias con unos moteros. La cancion es esta:
> 
> [youtube]Rqz2KFJJiaw[/youtube]
> 
> ...







http:/www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywKI356C2nc

Kenny Loggins - Danger Zone (Audio) - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (24 Sep 2018)

Sandra Innocent Love 1986 - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (30 Sep 2018)

IVAN - FOTONOVELA HD - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (29 Nov 2018)

Kylie Minogue And Jason Donovan - Especially For You 1080p (Remastered in HD by Veso


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (29 Nov 2018)

_Creo_ que no estaba puesta todavía:


----------



## Sir Connor (8 Dic 2018)

ttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSohWfEoHf8


----------



## mogollon (8 Dic 2018)

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Fortunate Son (Lyric Video) - YouTube

Martha Reeves and the Vandellas- Nowhere to Run - YouTube


Them & Van Morrison- Baby Please Don't Go - YouTube

JAMES BROWN - I Got You [ I FEEL GOOD ] - YouTube

Hit the road Jack! - YouTube

Steppenwolf - Born To Be Wild - YouTube


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (14 Dic 2018)

No me había fijado que "Tierra de Nadie" de Barón Rojo es de 1987:


----------



## Sir Connor (3 Ene 2019)

Wax - Right Between the Eyes - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (7 Ene 2019)

Maggie Reilly - Everytime We Touch (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (4 Feb 2019)

[youtube]mqtI5z9CDtg[/youtube]


----------



## Sir Connor (8 Feb 2019)

F. R. David - Words 1982 (High Quality, Top Of The Pops) - YouTube

---------- Post added 08-feb-2019 at 20:52 ----------

F. R. David - Words 1982 (High Quality, Top Of The Pops) - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (1 Mar 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (2 Mar 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (2 Mar 2019)

Es que no puedo elegir solo un tema de MAGNUM. Y "el vigilante" ya lo han puesto.


----------



## Pajarotto (2 Mar 2019)

¡¡Acabo de descubrir este hilo y es una mina!! Muchas gracias.


----------



## 시켈 ! (2 Mar 2019)

Connor dijo:


> Sandra Innocent



¿Y conoces *la canción gitana de Sandra? Dice "jaai, jaaai"* *y va vestida de gitana.*


----------



## 시켈 ! (2 Mar 2019)

Curiosa película y gran banda sonora tanto en la versión original como en la moderna.
¿Quién no ha oído estos temas?


----------



## 시켈 ! (2 Mar 2019)

¿No hay nadie más? ¿Me voy a quedar yo sola llenando el hilo hasta las 12? 


Precioso tema cuando se juntaron estos dos genios:


----------



## 시켈 ! (2 Mar 2019)




----------



## Sir Connor (3 Mar 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Mar 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Mar 2019)

*Pedazo de balada rock: *


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (3 Mar 2019)

pues la verdad es que los 80 fueron una puta mierda



De este año


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Mar 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Mar 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Mar 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Mar 2019)

De * Nik Kersaw* también me cuesta elegir una. 






Hasta hizo una titulada "Don Quijote" mezclando "españoladas estéticas" en el video. con palanca(La Mancha y sevillanas). Me gusta menos que las otras pero vaya como curiosidad:


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Mar 2019)

*Inconfundible voz* y un grupo que no puede faltar de los 80:


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Mar 2019)

El tema más famoso:


----------



## Sir Connor (3 Mar 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Mar 2019)




----------



## Cuñado de Revilla (3 Mar 2019)

Pre-ochentera:

Weeping Wall | David Bowie

Turbadora.


----------



## Sir Connor (3 Mar 2019)




----------



## Sir Connor (3 Mar 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Mar 2019)

El vocalista de Foreigner:


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Mar 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Mar 2019)

¿Y quién no conoce a DEN HARROW el discotequero? 


Ya solo esas primeras notas tienen que sonar a todo forofo de los 80 que se precie:


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Mar 2019)

Cambio de estilo. 
Dos grandes juntos. Pegadizo tema:


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Mar 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Mar 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Mar 2019)




----------



## Pajarotto (3 Mar 2019)

Ya ha salido esta OBRA MAESTRA intemporal que me pone los pelos de gallina cada vez que la escucho?


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Mar 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Mar 2019)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Ya ha salido esta OBRA MAESTRA intemporal que me pone los pelos de gallina cada vez que la escucho?



De Moroder puse temas de "Metrópolis".
Este tema lo tenía en mi lista de youtube pero me parecía algo soso comparado con los otros.


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Mar 2019)

Repasando o buscando grupos que tengo en mente me salen muchos de los 70.  También fue una década muy "inspiracional". Estoy poniendo solo las que creo que son de los 80. Si se me pasa alguna avisad


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Mar 2019)




----------



## Pajarotto (3 Mar 2019)

Seguro que eres una mujer? Tienes demasiado buen gusto musicalmente hablando. Tienes rabo fijo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Mar 2019)

Lo siento, de estos no puedo elegir solo una.
Mirad los que estaban aquí reunidos:


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Mar 2019)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Seguro que eres una mujer? Tienes demasiado buen gusto musicalmente hablando. *Tienes rabo fijo.*



La verdad es que tengo *rabo de quita y pon ,no fijo*. 
Cuando me lo quito odio el fútbol. Cuando voy al hipermercado como llevo el rabo puesto me meto en la sección de bricolaje en vez de en la de trapitos.


Vaya, también los gustos musicales van por sexos.
*Luego me quito el rabo un rato a ver qué temas pongo que te parezca que sean de chica*. 
Me gusta ABBA ¿eso vale para ser chica?


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Mar 2019)

Dos temas de estilo rock con un toque "diferente":

*¡Tooma ritmo! Se puede tener un poco de influcencia latina sin la puta mierda de reggeaton*( y pasando de la letra, por favor)


Toque country:


----------



## Pio Pio (3 Mar 2019)

sikel dijo:


> *Inconfundible voz* y un grupo que no puede faltar de los 80:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Mar 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Mar 2019)

De Olfdield tampoco puedo elegir una sola.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (3 Mar 2019)

Me esta resultando todo un verdadero placer volver a revisionar este hilo musical.



Connor dijo:


>



Temazo.

Gran banda ochentera nunca lo suficientemente valorada:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (3 Mar 2019)

Y otro grupo de culto:


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Mar 2019)

Joder, iba a poner RAINBOW pero son de los 70. 
Había un hilo de los 70 ¿no? A todos ellos los conocí a posteriori en ciertas emisoras y por conocidos ,no cuando salieron sus temas. Grupazos de los 70 hay a montones.

Esto supongo sí es de los 80:


También de los 80:


----------



## Pajarotto (3 Mar 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Y otro grupo de culto:



Un momento, yo creía que la versión de "jóvenes ocultos" (tim capello)era la original, ¿ésto que es? ¿He vivido engañado toda mi vida?


----------



## Pio Pio (3 Mar 2019)

80 en estado puro . 
SO COLD THE NIGHT!!!!


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Mar 2019)

*Cambiando MUUUCHO de estilo:* estas son de los 80. Y me encanta este tema.


----------



## J-Z (3 Mar 2019)

ignorar hilo para que la sikeN de mierda deje de subir esta basura, otra maravilla del xenomorfo

Pa que te cambias el nick payasa, si te voy a llamar igual.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (3 Mar 2019)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Un momento, yo creía que la versión de "jóvenes ocultos" (tim capello)era la original, ¿ésto que es? ¿He vivido engañado toda mi vida?



No, yo no he dicho eso, ciertamente las dos son igual de buenas.


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Mar 2019)

j-z dijo:


> ignorar hilo para que la sikeN de mierda deje de subir esta basura, otra maravilla del xenomorfo
> 
> Pa que te cambias el nick payasa, si te voy a llamar igual.



Que alguien le diga que me la suda que me ignore y que no he cambiado el nick para que no se me reconozca.

A cada uno le parece buena música lo que le sale de los cojones . Hace bien ignorándome.
¡Por favor ,que venga alguna forera "sin rabo" a poner a este payaso canciones de esas "de chicas". Yo que se, Glenn Medeiros , Rick Astley o alguna turrada de esas, a ver si le gusta más!


----------



## Pajarotto (3 Mar 2019)

Shania twain es de los 90. Buuuuu fueraaaaa buuuuuuuuu impostadora


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (3 Mar 2019)

Aqui se esta poniendo musica ochentera en general que se sale de la tematica inicial del hilo.

Musica testosteronica, como por ejemplo este clasicazo:


----------



## J-Z (3 Mar 2019)

No te he ignorado sikencita, he ignorado el hilo de mierda del voxmierdas encima.

A ver si aprendes a leer monguer que llevas 9 años aqui.

PD: he entrado por la campanita, jijiiji


----------



## J-Z (3 Mar 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Aqui se esta poniendo musica ochentera en general que se sale de la tematica inicial del hilo.
> 
> Musica testosteronica, como por ejemplo este clasicazo:



algo decente al fin


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Mar 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Aqui se esta poniendo musica ochentera en general que se sale de la tematica inicial del hilo.
> Musica testosteronica, como por ejemplo este clasicazo:



No me digas. ¿Cuál es la temática inicial? a cada uno le "INSPIRA" lo que le da la gana.


Tenga testosterona o no aquí va *otro tema de la peli "Metropolis":*


Espero que venga algún hortera o alguna tía a poner música anti-testosterónica de verdad.


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Mar 2019)

j-z dijo:


> No te he ignorado sikencita, he ignorado el hilo de mierda



Uy ,es cierto, que solo ignorabas el hilo por culpa de mis vídeos.

"ignorar hilo para que la sikeN de mierda deje de subir esta basura, otra maravilla del xenomorfo​​Pa que te cambias el nick payasa, si te voy a llamar igual".​​Pones IGNORA*R* , supongo que como nota para ti y no como imperativo o sugerencia para los demás, el cual no se escribirá así.

*¿Y por qué no llenas tú el hilo de tu música para así que se vea menos la mía?*


----------



## Pajarotto (3 Mar 2019)

sikel dijo:


> Uy ,es cierto, que solo ignorabas el hilo por culpa de mis vídeos.
> 
> "ignorar hilo para que la sikeN de mierda deje de subir esta basura, otra maravilla del xenomorfo​​Pa que te cambias el nick payasa, si te voy a llamar igual".​​Pones IGNORA*R* , supongo que como nota para ti y no como imperativo o sugerencia para los demás, el cual no se escribirá así.



¿Hablas sola?

A mi me mola la música que pones. Tu sigue y ya. La verdad es que muchas no las había oído y están ways. Si pones algo de los 90 ya te pico la cresta.


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Mar 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Aqui se esta poniendo musica ochentera en general que se sale de la tematica inicial del hilo.
> 
> Musica testosteronica, como por ejemplo este clasicazo:



Ya que lo dices fui a ver el tema que abrió el hilo y el primer post es este, seguido de otros mensajes algunos con temas nada testosterónicos.




voxpopuli dijo:


> Sí, amigos.
> 
> Música que está en las antípodas sonoras de lo que se escucha hoy en día. Música que te levanta el ánimo en lugar de hundirte en la miseria.
> Música que raramente toca el tema sexo ni tampoco lo necesita para venderse, ya que si algo es bueno se vende por sí solo.
> ...


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Mar 2019)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Shania twain es de los 90. Buuuuu fueraaaaa buuuuuuuuu impostadora



Ya dije que tenía dudas. En google salió que su carrea empezó en los 80. La quito y punto.


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Mar 2019)

Pajarotto dijo:


> ¿Hablas sola?
> 
> A mi me mola la música que pones. Tu sigue y ya. La verdad es que muchas no las había oído y están ways. Si pones algo de los 90 ya te pico la cresta.



Hablo con el que dice que ignora pero no se sabe si lo hace o no.


----------



## Pajarotto (3 Mar 2019)

sikel dijo:


> Hablo con el que dice que ignora pero no se sabe si lo hace o no.



Ah entonces debe ser Jz que es el único en todo el foro que tengo en el ignore. JAJAOJOAJOAA.

Usa El ignore, en serio, es una gozada.


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Mar 2019)

Mezclo estilos porque pongo los temas que me vienen a la cabeza o los que tengo en la lista de youtube.

*Si alguno más no es de los 80 avisad.*


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Mar 2019)

Pio pio dijo:


> 80 en estado puro .
> SO COLD THE NIGHT!!!!



Los veía en tv de pequeña y al tío ese le llamaba "el lagartijo" por cómo se movía.


----------



## Pio Pio (3 Mar 2019)

Una pizpi Debbie Harry ya ha cumplido 73, cómo pasan los años.


----------



## Sir Connor (3 Mar 2019)

Por lo menos en los 80 habría música para elegir a decenas casi todas eran buenas ahora con la influencia pancholandia da asco


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Mar 2019)

Bah y de regalo el conocidísimo Valerie:


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Mar 2019)

Ahora me quité el rabo y *pongo lo que me sale del TOTO*. 

Por no poner la típica de "África":


De este grupo podemos poner tropecientos temas.


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Mar 2019)

Para quien quiera los temas más famosos de OMD:


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Mar 2019)

Por una vez prefiero la versión de Donna Summer que la de Jon and Vangelis. Elegid:


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Mar 2019)

elmegaduque dijo:


> Ahh qué tiempos aquellos, cuando éramos jóvenes y bellos...
> 
> Bueno, mejor pensado que les den por culo, en los 80 las pasé putas, prefiero...
> 
> ...



Oye ,cabrón ¡yo aquí revisando si pongo de los 80 y tú pones eso con todo el morro!


----------



## Pajarotto (3 Mar 2019)

sikel dijo:


> Oye ,cabrón ¡yo aquí revisando si pongo de los 80 y tú pones eso con todo el morro!



Es un enterao que iba de ways para hundir el hilo y mira. Enterao.

Oye ¿Silken tienes novio? ¿es verdad que eres gitana? Por favor responde primero a la segunda pregunta.


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Mar 2019)

Para quien quiera los temas más famosos:


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Mar 2019)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Es un enterao que iba de ways para hundir el hilo y mira. Enterao.
> 
> Oye ¿Silken tienes novio? ¿es verdad que eres gitana? Por favor responde primero a la segunda pregunta.



NO 
NO. Y eso no son preguntas sobre música de los 80.

De eso que puse antes ¿Prefieres la versión de Donna Summer o la de J and Vangelis?


----------



## Monchitto (3 Mar 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Mar 2019)

¿Alguien conoce al grupo KING? cuesta buscarlo en google. Sale King África y todo cristo antes que estos. Encontré este tema por el título que si no no encontraba ni esto.


----------



## Lammero (3 Mar 2019)

Connor dijo:


> Por lo menos en los 80 habría música para elegir a decenas casi todas eran buenas ahora con la influencia pancholandia da asco



Why live ;_;



Dedicada a la innombrable


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Mar 2019)




----------



## Monchitto (3 Mar 2019)

El problema que la siken trae por traer canciones que sin estar mal tampoco son gran cosa

Aquí solo se trae crema ochentera que no sean típicas. Canciones que con solo escucharlas ya sabes que tienen "algo" Especial


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Mar 2019)

Monchitto dijo:


> El problema que la siken trae por traer canciones que sin estar mal tampoco son gran cosa
> 
> Aquí solo se trae crema ochentera que no sean típicas. Canciones que con solo escucharlas ya sabes que tienen "algo" Especial



*Traigo canciones que me gustan a mí.
Cada uno tiene sus gustos.*
Algunos temas que han puesto otros no los escucharía ni con tu pito.
Y por ejemplo el que acabas de poner aunque no me disgusta para mí nu fu ni fa. Se me ocurren muchos otros temas heavy más motivantes. Pero que sepa no es un hilo solo para heavy, esto o lo otro.


Si el hilo va de poner temas poco conocidos entonces que borren la mitad del hilo y procedo yo igual.


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Mar 2019)

Monchitto dijo:


>





Ahora entiendo por qué me dicen que tengo rabo. Y algún otro tema que hay por el hilo no digamos(los respeto pero ya que hablas de mi estilo...)

Si esto va de poner cosas "raras" también conozco de eso, y menos "amariconaos" ¡que ese tema parece salido de la revista Super Pop! 



Grupo de los 70 y 80:


----------



## Lammero (3 Mar 2019)

Si repito, bare with me m8s =p


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Mar 2019)

Y temas "de chica" los tengo mejores PARA MI GUSTO que eso de los dibujos que ha puesto monchito.
Si nos ponemos con ABBA da para un hilo entero, como ya los hay.

Por poner uno no tan oído:


Este tema es un poco "rarito" para la media de ABBA. Melódicos y "cuquis" podemos poner hasta el de "Chiquitita".


----------



## Pajarotto (3 Mar 2019)

sikel dijo:


> *Traigo canciones que me gustan a mí.
> Cada uno tiene sus gustos.*
> Algunos temas que han puesto otros no los escucharía ni con tu pito.
> Y por ejemplo el que acabas de poner aunque no me disgusta para mí nu fu ni fa. Se me ocurren muchos otros temas heavy más motivantes. Pero que sepa no es un hilo solo para heavy, esto o lo otro.
> ...



Muy bien dicho cari


----------



## Monchitto (3 Mar 2019)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Muy bien dicho cari


----------



## Monchitto (4 Mar 2019)

Esta es de los 90 pero es un temazo que podría pasar por ochentero


----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Mar 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Mar 2019)

Esta es del 85. Creí que era de antes. 
Pues ahí va:


----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Mar 2019)

Monchitto dijo:


> Esta es *de los 90 pero es un temazo que podría pasar por ochentero*



Ah, qué bien. Me apunto el truco.


----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Mar 2019)

De rock cañero ahí va esta del 89:


----------



## Monchitto (4 Mar 2019)




----------



## Monchitto (4 Mar 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Mar 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Mar 2019)




----------



## Monchitto (4 Mar 2019)

La siken está borrachuza


----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Mar 2019)

Uuuy ¡creí que este tema era posterior! Es de los 80. 
Pues con lo que me gusta no podía faltar. 
Anda que no lo rebobiné veces en la casette grabada de la radio:


----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Mar 2019)

Monchitto dijo:


> La siken está borrachuza



Borracha estará tu madre. Estoy haciendo tiempo y aprovechando que hoy puedo subir vídeos sin que se atasque la conexión.


----------



## Monchitto (4 Mar 2019)

sikel dijo:


> Borracha estará tu madre. Estoy haciendo tiempo y aprovechando que hoy puedo subir vídeos sin que se atasque la conexión.



Estás borrachuza escuchando cualqueir mierda que te traiga nostalgia. Eres una vampiresa de la nostalgia, como tu novio @Pajarotto que otro que tal

Intenta no dormirte en el suelo en medio de tus vómitos


----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Mar 2019)

Esta está muy oída pero sigo sin cansarme de ella:






Monchitto dijo:


> Estás borrachuza escuchando cualqueir mierda que te traiga nostalgia.



Para mí no es mierda. Y mucho menos CUALQUIERA.
Temas nostáligos se me ocurren muchos más pero no voy a ponerme a buscar Police si no aguanto la voz de Sting.
Busco lo que ME GUSTA, no pongo lo primero que pille. 
Si te parece en vez de escuchar la nostalgia pongo los 40 y el reggeaton, hablando de vómitos...
*Si no te gusta lo nostálgico no se qué haces en un hilo de los 80.*
Y muchos temas no los puedo poner porque son de los 70, por si te parecía poca nostalgia. Algunos hasta de los 60.
(PD: no hace falta haber estado vivo en aquellas épocas, antes de que me llames vieja además de borracha)

Me quedan 15 minutos. Aún tienes vídeos para rato.


----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Mar 2019)

Otros que por el estilo creí que eran de después pero valen como de los 80(son temas del 89)


----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Mar 2019)

¿Otra vez me quedo sola llenando esto?


----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Mar 2019)

Y como dijo antes uno...este tema es del año 91 pero podría pasar por ochentero:


----------



## Periplo (4 Mar 2019)

Voy a estirarme un poco con la grupipandi...con mi aportacion en exclusiva.


----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Mar 2019)

No recuerdo si se puso ya *Starship.*..


----------



## Lord Vader (4 Mar 2019)

No me ha dado tiempo a ver aún todas las páginas, pero por lo que veo, por música inspiracional os referís a éxito comercial.
Así que, Aquí va mi pequeño aporte. Todas vendieron millones de copias y sonaban a todas horas en la radio, pero no son las mas recordadas.
Si pongo alguna que ya esté en el hilo, disculpadme.

1985


1987


1984


1984


1988


1989
Chris Isaak - Wicked Game(Official Video)


----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Mar 2019)

Lord Vader dijo:


> No me ha dado tiempo a ver aún todas las páginas, pero por lo que veo, por música inspiracional os referís a éxito comercial.



Bueno, algunos temas son "comerciales" en según qué emisora o para según qué gustos. A mucha gente de ahora no le parece nada comercial el heavy , por ejemplo.
Muchos hemos conocido cierta música por la radio(en mi caso "Radio 80" y unos programas de Radio 3 cuyo nombre ni recuerdo. Si salir por la radio = comercial pues sí, todo lo es.
De esos años podríamos haber puesto también Enya ,música celta, etc... pero ya solo con lo que se ha puesto alguno se quejó de que se salía de lo "testosterónico" del hilo.

Pon tú eso a lo que llamas poco comercial...


----------



## Lord Vader (4 Mar 2019)

sikel dijo:


> Bueno, algunos temas son "comerciales" en según qué emisora o para según qué gustos. A mucha gente de ahora no le parece nada comercial el heavy , por ejemplo.
> Muchos hemos conocido cierta música por la radio(en mi caso "Radio 80" y unos programas de Radio 3 cuyo nombre ni recuerdo. Si salir por la radio = comercial pues sí, todo lo es.



Me refiero a las listas de ventas. Todos los que he visto, seguramente, han estado en el top 100 de mas vendidos de su año.
A eso me refiero con comercial


----------



## Lord Vader (4 Mar 2019)

sikel dijo:


> Pon tú eso a lo que llamas poco comercial...



Nah, paso...
Me voy a dormir.


----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Mar 2019)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Me refiero a las listas de ventas. Todos los que he visto, seguramente, han estado en el top 100 de mas vendidos *de su año.*
> A eso me refiero con comercial



Ja, ja. Pero es que por ejemplo muchos yo no los escuché en su año.
Y dentro de "su año" no creo que fuera igual de comercial el estilo heavy(salvo las baladas de Scorpions y demás) que el estilo Madonna que se oía en los 40 principales.


----------



## Sir Connor (4 Mar 2019)

Yo no se que poner ya , esta todo lo bueno...


----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Mar 2019)

¿No había un hilo sobre música de los años 70? no lo encuentro


----------



## Pajarotto (4 Mar 2019)

Había unos cuantos de rock de un tal voxpopuli... búscalos.


----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Mar 2019)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Había unos cuantos de rock de un tal voxpopuli... búscalos.



Ya había buscado.
Hilo del Rock underground de los 70 (krautrock, psyrock, etc...)
Solo había encontrado uno que limita los estilos de música . Por eso pregunto. Si hace falta abro uno, aunque hoy de momento no puedo poner vídeos a mansalva como pude ayer.


----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Mar 2019)

Ya que lo mencionan en otro hilo: Peter Gabriel. 
Es un lameculos del independentismo catalán pero ese defecto no invalida su música.


----------



## ulla (6 Mar 2019)




----------



## ulla (6 Mar 2019)




----------



## otroyomismo (6 Mar 2019)

Es un hilo de otro foro, pero interesante:

Música de hace 50 años


----------



## ulla (8 Mar 2019)




----------



## Venator (8 Mar 2019)

Están los temas inspiracionales de los 80, alguno de los 70...




Y alguno auténticamente grandioso de los 70...

_




And be a simple kind of man, oh be something you love and understand _


----------



## FuckedLife (8 Mar 2019)

en los 80s creian que el futuro sería igual o mejor. AHora matariamos por volver a los 60s. En 10 años seguro que matarían porque el mundo fuera como en los años 20 del siglo XX


----------



## ulla (8 Mar 2019)

musicalmente no profeso esa reflexión


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (8 Mar 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Mar 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


>



¡Coño! conocía ese grupo pero no el nombre. Ahora que los oigo me acuerdo de otro tema(más potente pero también muy melódico) que apuesto que era de estos. Pero a saber el título...

Si es que tengo muchos temas en la cabeza de los que no tengo datos para poder buscarlos.


----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Mar 2019)

Tampoco es este el tema que tengo en mente. El estribillo era mucho más melódico. Seguiré buscando...


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (8 Mar 2019)

Esta va para todos los admiradores de Jennifer Connelly, y por la clase de novia que os hubiera gustado tener en lugar de acabar con vuestra parienta.


----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Mar 2019)

¡Qué fuerte! ¡Creí que eran más de los 70 pero ELO son principalmente de los 80!
Imperdonable, *no puede faltar E.L.O.* en un hilo recopilatorio. 

Pues *sus vais a cagar , porque de esos genios no puedo elegir solo una. *

¿Había algún hilo de ELO? voy a mirar para no inundar este.

Como aperitivo tomad:


----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Mar 2019)

Hay hilo sobre ELO. 

Mejor cancion de la Elo ?


----------



## OYeah (8 Mar 2019)

Venator dijo:


> Y alguno auténticamente grandioso de los 70...
> 
> _
> 
> ...




Desde hace unos años solo escucho americana, me parece la música más cercana al Hombre, a las verdades de siempre, y ese es muy buen ejemplo. Temazo.


Pongo al jefe, demostrando que no hace falta subir el volumen para darte el subidón. Pero debes cantarle al corasón.


----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Mar 2019)

¡No me digáis que no molan!

Y más en este hilo: Mejor cancion de la Elo ?


----------



## ulla (9 Mar 2019)

chaka chaka chaka khan


----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Mar 2019)

Y mirad qué preciosidad de melodía-rock:


----------



## Tons of Latunes (9 Mar 2019)

sikel dijo:


>



Uy que recuerdos!! con esa cancion y con la de Mr.Big (to be with you) cerraban siempre los bares cuando salia


----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Mar 2019)

Grupo del que conocí pocos temas y luego es como si hubieran desaparecido. 
Pongo los temas más marchosos. El famoso "Johnny B" me aburre.
El tema más conocido:


----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Mar 2019)

Finnhamn dijo:


> Uy que recuerdos!! con esa cancion y con la de *Mr.Big (to be with you)* cerraban siempre los bares cuando salia



La de Mr Big como es del 91 la puse en el hilo de música en general:
Música - Pon aquí la Música que escuches ahora V


----------



## otroyomismo (9 Mar 2019)




----------



## Tons of Latunes (9 Mar 2019)

sikel dijo:


> La de Mr Big como es del 91 la puse en el hilo de música en general:
> Música - Pon aquí la Música que escuches ahora V



He flipado con la casualidad, porque he ido al hilo ese a ponerla y la habias puesto hacia tan solo 20 minutos antes


----------



## Joaquim (9 Mar 2019)

Joder, en los 80 hasta los anúncios de Gillette eran inspiracionales....



Lo comparas con la mierda de hoy y es para llorar.

Cabreo generalizado ante el anuncio anti-hombre, anti-blanco de Gillette


----------



## fu-manchu! (9 Mar 2019)

Yo soy mas de Powerpop





The dB's - Black and White
The Romantics - What i Like About You
Eddie & The Hotrods - Do Anything You Wanna Do
NICK LOWE - CRUEL TO BE KIND - HQ Best Version. New Audio.


----------



## ulla (10 Mar 2019)

ohh, Marillion...
me




encanta


cuando veas pendientes de pescaditos como el de Fish ya sabes, pa tu sacooo...


----------



## ulla (10 Mar 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Mar 2019)

¡Joooder lo que me ha costado encontrar este tema del que tenía grabada de la radio solo la parte del final! El pegadizo estribillo(que tarda en aparecer) forma parte de mi banda sonora de los 80. Aunque ahora que lo escucho otra vez y entero me decepciona un poco.
Este tema es del 90 pero como dijo otro forero: "podría pasar por los 80".
Y que yo sepa este tío no es muy famoso. Nunca le había visto la cara hasta ahora. Uy ,qué mono.



Otro de regalo, pero yo no conocía este tema:


----------



## Sir Connor (10 Mar 2019)




----------



## Sir Connor (10 Mar 2019)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Mar 2019)




----------



## ulla (11 Mar 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (11 Mar 2019)

Un grupo rock de finales de los 80 que desapareció muy pronto:


La que yo tuve grabada fue esta más marchosa del año 1990:


----------



## 시켈 ! (11 Mar 2019)

Lo demás es soso pero *la parte esa instrumental me encanta. *
Me refiero a esta parte: 


Para quien quiera oir la canción ENTERA:


----------



## ulla (12 Mar 2019)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Mar 2019)




----------



## ulla (13 Mar 2019)

still cruising 



y como os gustan las versiones esta me gusta más que la original. Yo creo que es una de las cosas más bonitas que vas a escuchar hoy...


----------



## Miguel Lacambra Real (13 Mar 2019)




----------



## ulla (13 Mar 2019)

lo mejor que ha pasado por esos programas de humor, (ni sé los que veis ya de cataluña o madrid y demás pasarelas) es Javier Mira tocando la guitarra...


----------



## ulla (16 Mar 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (16 Mar 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (16 Mar 2019)

Entre mis viejas grabaciones de casette encontré *esta preciosidad *¡cómo molan estos "himnos" rock!


----------



## 시켈 ! (16 Mar 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (16 Mar 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (16 Mar 2019)

De este grupo podríamos poner muchas:



Rock-country:


----------



## ulla (17 Mar 2019)

al azar y dispar que creo que pueda gustarte estas letras



en realidad de Simple Minds confieso que por cuestiones familiares a mí me gusta TODO  simplemente



aunque sea para brincar un poco por tu salón sin pensar en el temido lunes


----------



## ulla (17 Mar 2019)

sikel dijo:


> De este grupo podríamos poner muchas:



me emocionooo


*22,000 days 
22,000 days 
It's not a lot
It's all you've got 
22,000 days*


hago tiempo haciendo playback mientras empieza la fórmula 1 jjj


----------



## Sir Connor (17 Mar 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (17 Mar 2019)

Este tema fue muy famoso y se usó para algún anuncio de tv:


----------



## 시켈 ! (17 Mar 2019)

Creo que esto es de los 80. Si me equivoco avisad. Es el típico rock de esa época:


----------



## 시켈 ! (17 Mar 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (17 Mar 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (17 Mar 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (17 Mar 2019)




----------



## Sir Connor (19 Mar 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (20 Mar 2019)




----------



## Sir Connor (20 Mar 2019)




----------



## ulla (21 Mar 2019)




----------



## ulla (21 Mar 2019)




----------



## ﷽ (21 Mar 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Mar 2019)

*¿Y quién no conoce este tema? El estribillo se ha usado en anuncios.*


----------



## ulla (23 Mar 2019)

solo me falta la cabra y la lata en el suelo para pedir


----------



## ulla (23 Mar 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (23 Mar 2019)

No podía faltar esta especie de "himno"-rock: 




Y otra de regalo


----------



## 시켈 ! (23 Mar 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (23 Mar 2019)

Como mínimo os sonará el estribillo ¿no?


----------



## 시켈 ! (23 Mar 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (23 Mar 2019)

Inconfundible Cretu sea solo o en la música de Sandra. (Cantando me gusta más ella)


----------



## Sir Connor (24 Mar 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Mar 2019)

Grabado en el 89. Esta canción al principio me parecía sosa pero al final le cogí el gusto.


----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Mar 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Mar 2019)

Pegadizo estribillo:


----------



## Lada sigulet (25 Mar 2019)

Un adolescente granudo cuando de vez en cuando sonaba esta cancion de fondo en la radio..... como pasa el tiempo


----------



## ulla (26 Mar 2019)

baila, ríe, curraaaa 






Sikel, de Kansas, etc. Me gusta de todo un poco, tendría que ir dando zanks a troche y moche.
Sobre Sandra: muchas, la vista de luna, Loreen, etc aparenta voz simple pero tiene su estilo personal.

Y con Barry Manilow sonrío, sé de alguien al otro lado del charco que te banearía por ponerlo (de broma, claro)


----------



## Venator (26 Mar 2019)

Buen hilo, pero le faltan épica y chillidos


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Mar 2019)

Endorama dijo:


> baila, ríe, curraaaa
> 
> Y con Barry Manilow sonrío, sé de alguien al otro lado del charco que te banearía por ponerlo (de broma, claro)



Barry Manilow es una cursilada. A lo mejor debería ir en el hilo de "temas que te da vergüenza que te gusten" pero la verdad es que no me da vergüenza que me guste.


Estoy oyendo viejas casettes y me encuentro temas mezclados pues grababa tal cual me encontraba todo por las diferentes emisoras de radio. Así tengo un tema ñoño seguido de uno heavy, uno disco, etc...todo un desorden.

Por ejemplo este tema fue muy famoso y es un tanto "pintoresco". También lo tenía grabado pero no es de mis favoritos.

Muchos temas ni puedo ponerlos porque no sale el tema ni buscando por shazam.


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Mar 2019)

Un grupo que sonó mucho en los 80:


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Mar 2019)




----------



## Delco (26 Mar 2019)




----------



## ulla (28 Mar 2019)

si te gusta Murray Head y por todo lo que te escucho seguro que esto también


----------



## ulla (28 Mar 2019)

ya me la has pegado




bruuujaaa








el triunvirato: Sandra Safire Sade jj


----------



## ulla (30 Mar 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Mar 2019)

Tema disco:


----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Mar 2019)

Otro tema disco la mar de "original". Yo tenía grabados varios temas de esta. La mayoría con ritmo disco pero también tenía alguno lento* muy profundo. Tenia una vozarrona (murió joven)




*Para quien quiera oirla en una versión lenta:


----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Mar 2019)

Al menos el estribillo debería sonarle a todo forofo de los 80:


----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Mar 2019)

Cambio total de estilo. *Un componente de Iron Maiden:*


----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Mar 2019)

Al principio me costó apreciar sus canciones porque el tipo de voz tan rara no me acababa de gustar. Un grupo con un estilo rarito pero hay canciones que me encantan, como esta:


----------



## Maxinquaye (31 Mar 2019)

sikel dijo:


> Al principio me costó apreciar sus canciones porque el tipo de voz tan rara no me acababa de gustar. Un grupo con un estilo rarito pero hay canciones que me encantan, como esta:



Que bueno Propaganda.


----------



## ulla (1 Abr 2019)

good moonday


----------



## ulla (3 Abr 2019)




----------



## ulla (5 Abr 2019)

la culpa la tienen tus amigos del foro




cóbrales a ellos las rentas


----------



## Felson (5 Abr 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (6 Abr 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Abr 2019)

Iba a buscar dos temas que creía que eran de los 80 y vaya chasco.
El famoso y precioso tema de John Milles "Music" es del 76.
Y el de "Serenade" de Steve Miller Band es incluso de antes del 70.

Para quien quiera escucharlo de todas formas ver spoiler:




Spoiler: dos vídeos AQUÍ.


----------



## ulla (10 Abr 2019)

Una de mis favoritas, espero que te guste mi afrenda de brujería (y sí, te espío la música  )



absolutamente progressive


----------



## 시켈 ! (11 Abr 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (11 Abr 2019)

Para temas anteriores he abierto hilo:

MÚSICA de los 70 e incluso los 60 , también "inspiracional"


----------



## ulla (12 Abr 2019)

oído cocina


----------



## 시켈 ! (12 Abr 2019)

¿Había puesto ya esta?




Antes se podían revisar todos los post de un tema de x forero de forma rápida desde el título del hilo. Ahora no veo cómo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (12 Abr 2019)

Buscaba este tema para el hilo de los 70 y resulta que es del 84. 

Aquí lo dejo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (13 Abr 2019)




----------



## ulla (13 Abr 2019)

soy más de Paul en solitario que de John pero conozco 



pues toma cheniipuuuni achunicuniiiiiiiiiii



jeje


----------



## ulla (13 Abr 2019)

No tardes 



no sé si dejarme ese bigote o perilla para cuando vuelva yo


----------



## ﷽ (13 Abr 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (13 Abr 2019)

Iba a ponerla en el de los años 70, pero es del 82:


----------



## 시켈 ! (13 Abr 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (14 Abr 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (14 Abr 2019)

¡Cañaaaa!






Temazo:


----------



## 시켈 ! (14 Abr 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (14 Abr 2019)

¿Conoceís este grupo? son el "Luis Cobos" en inglés. Se dedicaban a mezclar temas añadiendo a todo el mismo ritmo de fondo para que fuera más "disco"

(El primer trozo y el último de cada recopilatorio es el mismo)
Hay temas que los conocí por este grupo y no por los originales.

Tienen *interesantes recopilatorios y las voces muy similares a las originales:*










*Más recopilatorios en el otro hilo:*

MÚSICA de los 70 e incluso los 60 (rock, pop, etc). Y punto.


----------



## ulla (16 Abr 2019)




----------



## ﷽ (16 Abr 2019)




----------



## ulla (16 Abr 2019)




----------



## ﷽ (16 Abr 2019)




----------



## ulla (16 Abr 2019)

no, si al final en vez de tomarme un descafeinado soluble lento con mucha leche Flora vamos a acabar aquí haciendo una hoguera y quemando camisetas camisas preferidas o que te las encuentres cortadas con unas tijeras en el cuarto de los trapos de limpieza. Si quieres te pones la de tirantas de propaganda de fresón de palos... ¿será posible esto?

Claro, ahora entiendo... ¡si es martes! Día de guerrilla y por lo que veo ya de romería







cooortaa paan


----------



## ﷽ (16 Abr 2019)




----------



## ulla (17 Abr 2019)




----------



## ulla (17 Abr 2019)




----------



## ﷽ (17 Abr 2019)




----------



## ulla (17 Abr 2019)

para ya, que nos va a dar una sobredosis











no puede uno en este foro concentrarse en el trabajo ¡ni en nada!


----------



## 시켈 ! (17 Abr 2019)

¿De Kim Wilde se había puesto ya algo?


----------



## 시켈 ! (17 Abr 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (17 Abr 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (17 Abr 2019)

¿Esta música no salió en algún anuncio de tv?


----------



## 시켈 ! (17 Abr 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (17 Abr 2019)

El cantante de Van Halen:


----------



## 시켈 ! (17 Abr 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (17 Abr 2019)

Un tema menos conocido de este grupo pero con la melodía del estribillo son inconfundibles:


----------



## 시켈 ! (17 Abr 2019)

¡Tooooma ritmo!


----------



## 시켈 ! (17 Abr 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (17 Abr 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (18 Abr 2019)




----------



## zapatitos (18 Abr 2019)




----------



## ulla (21 Abr 2019)




----------



## Sir Connor (21 Abr 2019)




----------



## ulla (22 Abr 2019)

Técnicamente perfectos, como los Toto


----------



## Sir Connor (22 Abr 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (22 Abr 2019)

Endorama dijo:


> Técnicamente perfectos, como los Toto



Técnicamente no se pero prefiero el toque melódico de TOTO.


----------



## el tio orquestas (22 Abr 2019)

AOR del 2018.


----------



## 시켈 ! (22 Abr 2019)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> AOR del 2018.



No conocía a NINGUNO de esos dos pero los dos temas me han gustado mucho.


----------



## 시켈 ! (27 Abr 2019)

¿Quién no conoce este tema?


----------



## Sir Connor (28 Abr 2019)




----------



## ulla (2 May 2019)




----------



## ulla (3 May 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (3 May 2019)




----------



## Sir Connor (3 May 2019)




----------



## Sir Connor (9 May 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (12 May 2019)

Mi tema favorito de Knofler: en el que no canta.


----------



## Sir Connor (12 May 2019)




----------



## Sir Connor (18 May 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (19 May 2019)




----------



## Sir Connor (19 May 2019)




----------



## hartman2 (19 May 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (25 May 2019)

No se si se había puesto ya a esta(no es nada especial, música comercial agradable):


----------



## Sir Connor (26 May 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 May 2019)

zapatitos dijo:


>




Tenían temas que estaban bien. Pero por la puta manía de cantar en vasco se perdieron el haber triunfado en el mercado nacional. ¿O las letras eran batasunas /no exportables?


¿Karaokea? 
¿Las palabras nuevas se hacen poniendo "-kea"?


----------



## Sir Connor (30 May 2019)




----------



## Sir Connor (30 May 2019)




----------



## Widowmaker (2 Jun 2019)




----------



## Sir Connor (10 Jun 2019)




----------



## Adriano_ (10 Jun 2019)

Joder que gustos mas Paco.



Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Connor (10 Jun 2019)




----------



## Sir Connor (30 Jun 2019)




----------



## Sir Connor (30 Jun 2019)




----------



## ulla (15 Jul 2019)

¿No creías que volviera a sobrevolar vuestros aposentos en este castillo? ¡Qué toto me conocéis!


----------



## Sir Connor (18 Jul 2019)




----------



## Widowmaker (24 Jul 2019)




----------



## ulla (5 Ago 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (18 Ago 2019)

Esta es de lo 80 ¿no?
Creo que no se había puesto aquí.


----------



## 시켈 ! (18 Ago 2019)

"Manía" es una forma de expresarlo. Creo que se entiende. 
Lo cortito es cantar en la lengua de un terruño pudiendo entenderte más gente. Están en su derecho , yo solo decía que a lo mejor cantando en español habrían tenido más éxito.


----------



## ulla (21 Ago 2019)

Me quedé aquí porque veía cómo te cortaban las alas pero por suerte te has mantenido a flote


----------



## ulla (21 Ago 2019)

ahh, y te dejo este concierto de los Toto, no en los 80 pero para mí es uno de los mejores que han dado y esa intro solo la han hecho así allí en Polonia. No hace falta que te lo descargues 



el volumen me lo subes bien altito, que se note quien es la jefa de tus vecinos


----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Ago 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Ago 2019)

Sin que sirva de precedente(no me gusta la típica voz rasgada de la típica música italiana):


----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Ago 2019)

Aunque *de Billy Joel mi favorita es esta:*


----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Ago 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Ago 2019)

*Cuando la música "de negros" tenía ritmo y un mínimo de "melodía"* en vez de la mierda del rap que sacaron después.


----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Ago 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Ago 2019)




----------



## Sir Connor (8 Sep 2019)




----------



## Sir Connor (22 Sep 2019)




----------



## ulla (28 Sep 2019)

Volveré pronto, Sik.


----------



## Sir Connor (3 Oct 2019)




----------



## Sir Connor (12 Oct 2019)




----------



## Sir Connor (20 Oct 2019)




----------



## Sir Connor (20 Oct 2019)




----------



## ulla (26 Oct 2019)




----------



## ulla (14 Nov 2019)




----------



## Sir Connor (17 Nov 2019)




----------



## Sir Connor (17 Nov 2019)




----------



## Sir Connor (24 Nov 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (6 Dic 2019)




----------



## hartman2 (6 Dic 2019)

Sir Connor dijo:


>



te dejo un zank porque esta cancion lomerce y si no te lo diera seria FEO.


----------



## Sir Connor (8 Dic 2019)




----------



## Otrasvidas (8 Dic 2019)




----------



## mildiez (13 Dic 2019)




----------



## ulla (14 Dic 2019)




----------



## Sir Connor (17 Dic 2019)




----------



## alas97 (17 Dic 2019)

je, pues je. no vayan a orinarse en el asiento


----------



## ulla (18 Dic 2019)




----------



## Sir Connor (19 Dic 2019)




----------



## Sir Connor (19 Dic 2019)




----------



## Sir Connor (19 Dic 2019)




----------



## Sir Connor (29 Dic 2019)




----------



## Sir Connor (7 Ene 2020)




----------



## 시켈 ! (29 Ene 2020)

Precioso:




Versión larga:


----------



## Sir Connor (30 Ene 2020)




----------



## Sir Connor (30 Ene 2020)




----------



## ulla (1 Feb 2020)




----------



## Sir Connor (7 Feb 2020)




----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (7 Feb 2020)

Sir Connor dijo:


>



¿De quién es la versión original, por cierto? ¿De Laura Branigan?


----------



## Venator (7 Feb 2020)

Aquí falta electricidad


----------



## Sir Connor (13 Feb 2020)




----------



## Sir Connor (21 Mar 2020)




----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Mar 2020)




----------



## Sir Connor (25 Mar 2020)




----------



## manuel lopez20 (26 Mar 2020)

voxpopuli dijo:


> Sí, amigos.
> 
> Música que está en las antípodas sonoras de lo que se escucha hoy en día. Música que te levanta el ánimo en lugar de hundirte en la miseria.
> Música que raramente toca el tema sexo ni tampoco lo necesita para venderse, ya que si algo es bueno se vende por sí solo.
> ...



sí, mi polla


----------



## manuel lopez20 (26 Mar 2020)

tranquilito a ver si te voy a meter las mayúsculas por el culo


----------



## manuel lopez20 (26 Mar 2020)

uhhh cuidado con el niño que se cree un mafioso


----------



## manuel lopez20 (26 Mar 2020)

te vas a llevar el fal?


----------



## Sir Connor (26 Mar 2020)

Algun dia dejareis de joder un simple hilo de musica no?


----------



## manuel lopez20 (26 Mar 2020)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Algun dia dejareis de joder un simple hilo de musica no?



es el niño este que se cree un ganster pandillero del bronx en un foror de mierda xd


----------



## manuel lopez20 (26 Mar 2020)

MP


----------



## ulla (31 Mar 2020)

Amiga Sik...


----------



## ulla (31 Mar 2020)

Ahh, y seguro que es esta la que buscabas (estás siempre vigilada, remember )


----------



## ulla (31 Mar 2020)

Y la que nunca nadie te va a poner aquí de Sandra, por mucho troleo que te hagan "los mierdas que nos rodean":


----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Abr 2020)

Joker23 dijo:


> será musica inspiracional para derroidos, poco habéis vivido los 80's viendo los temas que posteais...
> 
> aquí os dejo unos 80's que me parecen más auténticos para aquellos tiempos, mariconas



No hace falta haber vivido en los 80 para poner su música. Tengo un hilo incluso dedicado a música de los 60 y 70.

Lo demás , cuestión de gustos. No esperes que pongamos todo el hilo estilo "Barricada"


----------



## Sir Connor (6 May 2020)




----------



## Sir Connor (6 May 2020)




----------



## Sir Connor (10 May 2020)




----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Jun 2020)




----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Jun 2020)

Poned la 2. Trozos de temas de los 80.

"Cachitos de hierro y cromo"


----------



## Sir Connor (3 Jun 2020)




----------



## Venator (3 Jun 2020)

Yo lo siento mucho pero sigo echando en falta electricidá








Tres clásicas ochenteras harto apropiadas para estos tiempos





A veces la ciudad me parece siniestra
Desde cualquier rincón nos vigila un guardián
Y hay una multitud sepultada en la niebla
La luz de un reflector rompe la oscuridad

Ordenación, control, banco de datos, precaución
Numeración, control, huellas de plástico, conclusión
Este mundo es un campo de concentración
Pero piensa que es posible la evasión

Los edificios son barracones inmensos
Con una paisaje gris de alambradas sin fin
Y hay una sucia red de traficantes del miedo
Dispuestos a vender, a estafar y a mentir

Viven de ti, de mí, como vampiros, gente ruin
Numeración, control, huellas de plástico, conclusión
Este mundo es un campo de concentración
Pero piensa que es posible la evasión

¡Corre! ¡Escapa! ¡Corre! ¡Escápate




Es la misma vieja cancion
It's the same old song

Tienes que estar en algún lugar en algún momento
You've gotta be somewhere at sometime

Nunca te dejan volar
They never let you fly
Es como vidrios rotos
It's like broken glass

Te cortas antes de verlo
You get cut before you see it

Entonces abre tus ojos
So open up your eyes
Tienes deseo
You've got desire

Así que déjalo salir
So let it out

Tienes el poder
You've got the power

Levántate y grita, grita
Stand up and shout, shout

Levántate y grita, grita
Stand up and shout, shout

Tienes alas de acero
You've got wings of steel

Pero nunca te mueven realmente
But they never really move you

Solo pareces gatear
You only seem to crawl
Has sido clavado en la rueda
You've been nailed to the wheel

Pero nunca girando realmente
But never really turning

Sabes que tienes que quererlo todo
You know you've got to want it all
Tienes deseo
You've got desire

Así que déjalo salir
So let it out

Tienes el poder
You've got the power

Levántate y grita, grita
Stand up and shout, shout

Ponte de pie y grita
Stand up and shout

Déjalo salir
Let it out
Eres la cadena mas fuerte
You are the strongest chain

Y no solo un poco de reflexión
And not just some reflection

Así que nunca más te escondas
So never hide again
Tu eres el conductor
You are the driver

Eres dueño del camino
You own the road

Eres el fuego, sigue explotando
You are the fire go on explode
Tienes deseo
You've got desire

Así que déjalo salir
So let it out

Tienes el poder
You've got the power

Ponte de pie y grita
Stand up and shout

Ponte de pie y grita
Stand up and shout

Déjalo salir
Let it out

Ponte de pie y grita
Stand up and shout






...Estar encerrado y aún pensar que eres libre
To be locked away and still to think you're free

Eres libre, somos libres
You're free, we're free
Entonces vive por hoy
So live for today

Mañana nunca llega
Tomorrow never comes
Muere joven, muere joven
Die young, die young

¿No puedes ver la escritura en la pared?
Can't you see the writing on the wall?

Muere joven, va a morir joven
Die young, going to die young

Alguien detuvo la caída
Someone stopped the fall
Recoge el viento
Gather the wind

Aunque el viento no te ayudará a volar
Though the wind won't help you fly at all

Tu espalda esta a la pared
Your back is to the wall

Entonces encadena el sol
Then chain the sun

Y se desgarra para enfrentarte mientras corres
And it tears away to face you as you run

Corres, corres
You run, you run
Entonces vive por hoy
So live for today

Mañana nunca llega
Tomorrow never comes
Morir joven, joven
Die young, young

Muere joven, muere joven
Die young, die young

Muere joven, muere joven, joven


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (5 Jun 2020)

voxpopuli dijo:


> Sí, amigos.
> 
> Música que está en las antípodas sonoras de lo que se escucha hoy en día. Música que te levanta el ánimo en lugar de hundirte en la miseria.
> Música que raramente toca el tema sexo ni tampoco lo necesita para venderse, ya que si algo es bueno se vende por sí solo.
> ...



Sí, y eran muy reivindicativas además


----------



## Sir Connor (7 Jun 2020)




----------



## Sir Connor (7 Jun 2020)




----------



## Sir Connor (7 Jun 2020)




----------



## Sir Connor (20 Jun 2020)




----------



## Sir Connor (20 Jun 2020)




----------



## Sir Connor (28 Jun 2020)




----------



## ulla (4 Ago 2020)

Una versión que te encanta,


¿Verdad?


----------



## ulla (14 Ago 2020)




----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Ago 2020)

Sir Connor dijo:


>



Enmurada, cara para que se la partan, pero buenas piernas.

Dicho esto os mando un ángel:


----------



## Sir Connor (23 Ago 2020)




----------



## ulla (24 Ago 2020)




----------



## Sir Connor (30 Ago 2020)




----------



## Sir Connor (5 Sep 2020)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Sep 2020)

Gran hilo ... BRVTAL

Puede que ya estén puestas pero claro ... 39 páginas paio, para ponerse a ...

In this horrible age of abuse and decay
It's good to know that somebody is looking okay


----------



## Sir Connor (6 Sep 2020)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (7 Sep 2020)




----------



## ulla (10 Sep 2020)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Sep 2020)




----------



## Erik morden (11 Sep 2020)

Del 87,recuerdo que este disco me hizo escuchar más Punk aún


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (12 Sep 2020)




----------



## ulla (17 Sep 2020)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Sep 2020)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Sep 2020)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Sep 2020)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Sep 2020)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Sep 2020)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Sep 2020)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Sep 2020)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Sep 2020)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (8 Oct 2020)

No es que tenga nada de especial, pero las imágenes de este vídeo me han hecho gracia y también me han dado que pensar


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (8 Oct 2020)

Grupo poco conocido Foreigner:Heart turns to stone


----------



## Sir Connor (11 Oct 2020)




----------



## Sir Connor (18 Oct 2020)




----------



## ulla (21 Oct 2020)




----------



## Sir Connor (26 Oct 2020)




----------



## Sir Connor (1 Nov 2020)




----------



## 시켈 ! (18 Nov 2020)




----------



## ulla (20 Dic 2020)




----------



## Radiopatio (20 Dic 2020)




----------



## Radiopatio (20 Dic 2020)




----------



## 시켈 ! (1 Ene 2021)




----------



## ulla (30 Ene 2021)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Mar 2021)




----------



## ulla (21 Mar 2021)




----------



## Radiopatio (21 Mar 2021)

Una de las canciones más cañeras de Fleetwood Mac. Año 1987. Guitarreo eléctrico a tope, letras repletas de noche, de fiesta en la ciudad.


----------



## trellat (21 Mar 2021)




----------



## Radiopatio (21 Mar 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (23 May 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (24 May 2021)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



La que yo conocía era esta:


----------



## trellat (24 May 2021)

Temazo que hoy seria impublicable


----------



## 시켈 ! (20 Jun 2021)




----------



## Sir Connor (23 Jun 2021)




----------



## ulla (28 Jun 2021)




----------



## ulla (7 Jul 2021)




----------



## Sir Connor (12 Jul 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Jul 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Jul 2021)

enpolonia dijo:


> De la pelicula "El chico de oro", no consigo encontrar un video de la escena. Es cuando entra Eddie Murphy a una casa a darse de ostias con unos moteros. La cancion es esta:
> 
> [youtube]Rqz2KFJJiaw[/youtube]
> 
> ...




Ahora los vídeos se ponen COPIANDO LA DIRECCIÓN DEL VÍDEO ENTERA, no solo el código.


----------



## Sir Connor (24 Jul 2021)




----------



## Sir Connor (24 Jul 2021)




----------



## Kabraloka (24 Jul 2021)

yo me quedo con la banda sonora de blade runner


----------



## Sir Connor (25 Jul 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (6 Ago 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (6 Ago 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Ago 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Ago 2021)




----------



## Sir Connor (7 Sep 2021)




----------



## Sir Connor (19 Sep 2021)




----------



## Bubble Boy (27 Sep 2021)

La banda sonora de estos dibujos animados la verdad es que te daban subidón... y eso que solo se escuchaban unas estrofas al principio. "Galaxy Rangers" que en España se llamaron La Patrulla Galáctica y la echaban por TVE2


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (27 Sep 2021)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> La banda sonora de estos dibujos animados la verdad es que te daban subidón... y eso que solo se escuchaban unas estrofas al principio. "Galaxy Rangers" que en España se llamaron La Patrulla Galáctica y la echaban por TVE2



increible ,la música y los dibujos con una animación buenísima.Los disfruté muchísimo estos dibujos
*" No Guts NO Glory " No Pain NO Gain" *


----------



## Kartoffeln (27 Sep 2021)

Temazo 100% ochentero con aires de The Police.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (27 Sep 2021)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> La banda sonora de estos dibujos animados la verdad es que te daban subidón... y eso que solo se escuchaban unas estrofas al principio. "Galaxy Rangers" que en España se llamaron La Patrulla Galáctica y la echaban por TVE2



Anda, pues sí, la verdad es que en las intros de las series de dibujos animados ochenteras hay buenos temazos. Me ha venido a la mente este:

Pero supongo que el más conocido es este:


----------



## Sir Connor (28 Sep 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Oct 2021)

La más famosa:


----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Oct 2021)

Sir Connor dijo:


>



De ese me gustaba más esta:





Versión larga y subtitulada:


----------



## ulla (9 Oct 2021)




----------



## Sir Connor (10 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)

**
*Yellow Magic Orchesta - Behind the Mask (1979)*
*
Yellow Magic Orchesta - Behind the Mask (1979) 
....................................................................*


----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## AntiT0d0 (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## el ruinas II (12 Oct 2021)

ray lynch 1989 , no blue thing


----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## AntiT0d0 (12 Oct 2021)

La musica de Scarface, con una de las actrices mas atractivas de los 80s y posiblemente de la historia *Michelle Pfeiffer*.





Deberia haber un hilo de tias buenas de los 80s.


----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## alopecio (12 Oct 2021)

Un incombustible


----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Roberto Malone (12 Oct 2021)

Llego tarde a este hilo.

Me ciño al título, 'Música experimental':

¿Alguien ha puesto a Jan Hammer?. Ahora agrego vídeos.









Otros:










Otros (no tan inspiracional):









Fire And Ice (Feuer Und Eis) - Marietta song


Videoclip Marietta




www.youtube.com













Scarface Soundtrack - Turn Out The Night - Amy Holland







www.youtube.com









En fin, podría estar todo el día.


----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> Llego tarde a este hilo.
> 
> ¿Alguien ha puesto a Jan Hammer?. Ahora agrego vídeos.



Estoy yo solo asi que no llega tarde. Ademas es un hilo de 2016 que de vez en cuando sacamos a flote. ¿Alguien ha puesto a Jan Hammer? Yo no lo he visto.


----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## cucarachologo (13 Oct 2021)

mallas usadas con olor a COÑO, para refregarse la cara con ellas:


----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Spem in alium (13 Oct 2021)

Que recuerdos me traen estas dos de este pajaro .Tenia el recopilatorio en vinilo de blanco y negro music con todos sus exitos. Se me ocurrio dejarselo a una pajara que al final volo, vinilo incluido. Lo unico bueno es que se que ese vinilo le duro poco pues era mas bruta que un arado de campo antiguo.


----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)

Dead Or Alive - Give It To Me


----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)

Furniture - Brilliant Mind

Furniture - Slow Motion Kisses


----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Spem in alium (14 Oct 2021)

*Alphaville mandan

*


----------



## Spem in alium (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Spem in alium (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Spem in alium (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Spem in alium (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Spem in alium (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Spem in alium (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (15 Oct 2021)

Alphaville - Big In Japan (1984 Single version)

Alphaville - Lies


----------



## Behind the Mask (15 Oct 2021)

Alphaville - Jet Set 

Alphaville - Fallen Angel


----------



## Behind the Mask (15 Oct 2021)

Alphaville - Dance With Me

Alphaville - Sensations


----------



## Behind the Mask (15 Oct 2021)

Alphaville - Afternoons In Utopia

Alphaville - Golden Feeling


----------



## Behind the Mask (15 Oct 2021)

Alphaville - Big In Japan (Remix 88)

Alphaville - Seeds


----------



## Behind the Mask (15 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (15 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (15 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (15 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (15 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (15 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (15 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (15 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (15 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (15 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (15 Oct 2021)

Dalek I Love You - Ambition


----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)

Poeme Electronique - The Echoes Fade


----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)

Poeme Electronique - Fragile


----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)

Bone Symphony - Dome of Spheres

Freeze Frame - Your Voice


----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Geologia_Matutina (16 Oct 2021)

qualicion dijo:


> Hijo puta, son de mis preferidas. Incluso conocía la de fire inc
> 
> Te dejo otra que creo que es banda sonora de la misma peli que pone música fire inc
> 
> Tonight Is What It Means to be Young - Streets of Fire - YouTube



Jim Steinman, Dios en la tierra que nos abandonó hace poco. Pasará mucho tiempo hasta que aparezca alguien de nuevo con los huevos de este señor para componer semejantes HIMNOS. 

Ahora cualquier Avicii comedoritos en su habitación te hace un tema decente, pero con el empaque y el muro de sonido wagneriano de Steinman, ninguno.


----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Oct 2021)

Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> Jim Steinman, Dios en la tierra que nos abandonó hace poco. Pasará mucho tiempo hasta que aparezca alguien de nuevo con los huevos de este señor para componer semejantes HIMNOS.
> 
> Ahora cualquier Avicii comedoritos en su habitación te hace un tema decente, pero con el empaque y el muro de sonido wagneriano de Steinman, ninguno.




Jim Steinman - Lost Boys and Golden Girls (Lead vocal, Rory Dodd)

Bonnie Tyler - Total Eclipse of the Heart (Radio Version)


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (17 Oct 2021)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Bonnie Tyler - Total Eclipse of the Heart (Radio Version)



Mejor la completa:


----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (18 Oct 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (18 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (20 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (20 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (20 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (20 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (20 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (20 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (20 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (20 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (20 Oct 2021)

Grateful Dead - Touch Of Grey

Gary Wright - Dream Weaver


----------



## Behind the Mask (20 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (20 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (20 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (20 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (20 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (20 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (20 Oct 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (20 Oct 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (20 Oct 2021)

No recuerdo si ya estaba puesta esta, que no puede faltar:


----------



## Behind the Mask (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (21 Oct 2021)

John Foxx - Plaza 

John Foxx - The Videos


----------



## Behind the Mask (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (22 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (22 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (22 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (22 Oct 2021)




----------



## ulla (23 Oct 2021)

No me esperabas, ¿verdad?



Alguien tiene que traer la calma después de la tempestad jjj


----------



## Behind the Mask (23 Oct 2021)

ulla dijo:


> No me esperabas, ¿verdad?
> 
> 
> 
> Alguien tiene que traer la calma después de la tempestad jjj



Yo no espero a nadie porque nadie me espera a mi en este lugar forer@ @ulla . Traiga la calma y lo que quiera a este hilo, al fin y al cabo ni es mi hilo ni el foro es de mi propiedad. Eso si ulla, sea coherente. Por cierto, la tempestad no a terminado jejejeje. Saludos.


----------



## 시켈 ! (23 Oct 2021)




----------



## ulla (24 Oct 2021)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Yo no espero a nadie porque nadie me espera a mi en este lugar forer@ @ulla . Traiga la calma y lo que quiera a este hilo, al fin y al cabo ni es mi hilo ni el foro es de mi propiedad. Eso si ulla, sea coherente. Por cierto, la tempestad no a terminado jejejeje. Saludos.



Tranquilo, entiendo...


----------



## ulla (24 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (24 Oct 2021)

ulla dijo:


> Tranquilo, entiendo...



¡Por el amor de dios! ¿Quién se a creído que soy yo? Exagera usted, solo soy un tipo de cejas pobladas y ceño fruncido.


----------



## Behind the Mask (24 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (24 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (26 Oct 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Oct 2021)

De 1979, puede encajar también en este hilo.


----------



## Behind the Mask (26 Oct 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> De 1979, puede encajar también en este hilo.



No es mi hilo pero pienso que 1979 encaja perfectamente aquí @시켈 ! Yo he puesto alguna de 1975 y 1977 porque suenan como las de los años 80. B/N.


----------



## ulla (1 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (5 Nov 2021)

Fiat Lux - Secrets

Fiat Lux - Blue Emotion


----------



## Sir Connor (8 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (8 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## HARLEY66 (10 Nov 2021)

voxpopuli dijo:


> Sí, amigos.
> 
> Música que está en las antípodas sonoras de lo que se escucha hoy en día. Música que te levanta el ánimo en lugar de hundirte en la miseria.
> Música que raramente toca el tema sexo ni tampoco lo necesita para venderse, ya que si algo es bueno se vende por sí solo.
> ...



Habra que echa una ojeada


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (16 Nov 2021)

Un grupo que me gustaba poco. Solo me gustaban estos dos temas. 
Me ha venido a la mente por culpa del rollo ese del pueblo de Alburquerque.


----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Nov 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Dic 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Dic 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Dic 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Dic 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Dic 2021)

La Mode - La evolución de las costumbres


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Dic 2021)

La Mode - Frankie dice...


----------



## ulla (12 Dic 2021)




----------



## ulla (19 Dic 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (19 Dic 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (19 Dic 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (19 Dic 2021)

J. D. Souther - You're Only Lonely


----------



## Behind the Mask (19 Dic 2021)

Billy Squier - The Stroke

Snowy White - Bird Of Paradise


----------



## Sir Connor (21 Dic 2021)




----------



## ulla (25 Dic 2021)




----------



## ulla (25 Dic 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Ene 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Ene 2022)

ulla dijo:


>




Me recordó a este *SANDY MARTON*, je, je. Nada que ver.




*El tema más conocido:*


----------



## ulla (6 Ene 2022)

Mandy, Sandy... el caso es que te recuerde siempre a quien te salga del Toto...



y siempre antes de que amanezca, arriesgándome a que se funda algún cable y con el micro del pc a punto de la combustión espontánea


----------



## 시켈 ! (6 Ene 2022)




----------



## la_trotona (6 Ene 2022)

Mirad este remix de Roxette.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (8 Ene 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Mirad este remix de Roxette.



No lo pillo. La version es una puta mierda, no es motivacional, y el video es estilo choni. ¿Qué pinta esto en el hilo?
En fin, a lo que venía, *creo* que esta no estaba puesta:


----------



## The Hellion (8 Ene 2022)




----------



## perrosno (8 Ene 2022)

El Fary nenes, El Fary.....


----------



## Pajarotto (8 Ene 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


>



Como mola. Es como un peter murphy moreno jaja 

¿Más de este estilo?


----------



## The Hellion (8 Ene 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Como mola. Es como un peter murphy moreno jaja
> 
> ¿Más de este estilo?





Visto el vídeo, no me extaña el aire asténico de la doncella, porque ahí están esperando todos a que la pava se pierda, llegue el angel y les dispare su flecha flamígera. Pierde aceite hasta el werewolf.


----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Ene 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Ene 2022)




----------



## ulla (22 Ene 2022)

Tu vecino del martillo en la pared 
 


I am your anticraist chas chas chas


----------



## F.Alonso21 (23 Ene 2022)

Veo que este es el hilo definitivo de música mítica y me quedo por aquí con un aporte que os dejo (no se si esta repetido o no , tengo del 58-83 comprobado y alguna de las primeras paginas).
Edito, porque parecía que ya lo seguía, asi que me alegra ver que siga creciendo en estos tiempos oscuros de música idiocratizada.

Espero que os guste, mítica 80s que la he rescatado gracias a Cachitos, ya que muchas canciones andan desaparecidas pese a la moda que hay remember de los 80s.

*Propaganda - Duel*






(Añadir que por esa época los videoclips eran la hostia de currados e intentaré siempre poner el asociado, como no podía faltar la interpretación en tve además con subtítulos).


----------



## trellat (23 Ene 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (29 Ene 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (29 Ene 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (29 Ene 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (29 Ene 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (29 Ene 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (29 Ene 2022)

Estribillo conocidísimo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (29 Ene 2022)




----------



## angel2929 (29 Ene 2022)

Sitiooo


----------



## 시켈 ! (29 Ene 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (29 Ene 2022)

Versión de 2008, pero música claramente ochentera.


----------



## ulla (7 Feb 2022)




----------



## ulla (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Feb 2022)

Curiosa y pegadiza versión. Y el baile ...
El grupo al parecer fue famoso en los 80, se llamaba "Cinemaspop". Se dedicaban a mezclas de músicas famosas de cine.


----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Feb 2022)

Oooh, qué bonito.
Estoy con google recuperando canciones de una cinta que ni imagináis en qué estado está. Algunas ni llega a captarlas , de lo mal que se oyen.
Sin esa cinta no me habría acordado jamás de estos nombres.


----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## Tercios (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Feb 2022)

Pues abre tú un hilo solo para el estilo que te guste.


----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Feb 2022)

Es que a cada uno le "MOTIVA" una música.
Por ejemplo llevo toda la tarde como un niño con zapatos nuevos bailando esto* porque a mí me "motiva".
Otro día me da por poner heavy y también me motiva mucho. Va por ratos.



Spoiler: *









Siento mucho no tener la suficiente testosterona, si lo dices por mí.  Es que soy chica, ji, ji.

De todas formas los mejores temas, también *los del estilo que tú dices, ya se pusieron hace muchas páginas. * No voy a estar repitiendo Ultravox, etc...
Por mi parte estoy poniendo lo que estoy redescubriendo en viejos casettes y que creo que no se han puesto en el hilo.

Mira, lo que me sale ahora grabado, por ejemplo, un tema que escuché mucho en su día pero no lo habría recordado espontáneamente.



(no encuentro exactamente la versión que tenía grabada, pero parececida a esta)

Sigo con las casettes de mi niñez, a saber qué sale después que no me acordaba de ello...


----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Feb 2022)

Los 80 también son ABBA, Boney M y poca testosterona. 

Este tema supongo que ya se habrá puesto, no puede faltar:


----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Feb 2022)

Pues por ejemplo a mi este tema que has puesto no me dice "nada".


----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Feb 2022)

Pues ese tema del post y los grupos que menciono me parecen cojonudos.


----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Feb 2022)

Intento poner las menos conocidas/recordadas, que menos se hayan puesto en el foro.

Ahora mismo estoy escuchando a king of magic de Queen pero supongo que esa está muy oída.


----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Feb 2022)

(No estoy buscando temas testosterónicos, es que me salió este mezclado con los otros de la casette)


----------



## Sir Connor (3 Mar 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (3 Mar 2022)




----------



## atasco (3 Mar 2022)

2007


----------



## ulla (4 Mar 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sir Connor (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## ulla (6 May 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (21 May 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (21 May 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (21 May 2022)




----------



## ulla (27 May 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (10 Jun 2022)

Brootal


----------



## Choni poligonera (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## Bulldozerbass (13 Jun 2022)

19 añitos tenia Diane Lane en Calles de fuego. Me enamoré de ella a los 14 años. Peliculón por cierto.






Diane Lane fue pareja de la estrella de rock Jon Bon Jovi, quien le dedicó la canción _You Give Love a Bad Name_ en la década de los años 1980.14

También estuvo casada con el actor Christopher Lambert quien conoció en París. Se casaron en octubre de 1988 en Santa Fe, Nuevo México.14 Tuvieron una hija, Jasmine Eleanor Lambert, nacida el 5 de septiembre de 1993, y se divorciaron después de una larga separación en 1994.2

Tras convivir durante un largo tiempo con el director Danny Cannon, quien la dirigió en la película _Judge Dredd_ (1995), la actriz contrajo matrimonio con el también actor Josh Brolin el 14 de agosto de 2004.2 El 20 de diciembre de ese año, llamó a la policía después de un altercado con él, siendo este detenido por un delito menor. Lane se negó a presentar cargos; sin embargo el portavoz de la pareja calificó el incidente como un malentendido.15

El 22 de febrero de 2013 se conoce la ruptura del matrimonio entre Diane y Josh Brolin16


----------



## Bulldozerbass (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## Stelio Kontos (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (16 Jun 2022)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


>



por culpa de esta canción aprendí de una vez y para siempre la importancia de las collocations en inglés y aprobé y mejoré muchísimo mi inglés.

Tu no dices:
Annie.are.you.ok?

tu dices:
annie areyouoki?


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (16 Jun 2022)

y en la misma linea de inspiración con el inglés:


Allaiwannasayisthat theydontreallycare about us.

Tu no dices:
All I wanna say is that they don't really care about us.

Y Michael Jackson te lo demostró a golpe de música.


----------



## Sir Connor (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (20 Jun 2022)

No recuerdo que estuviera puesta esta (que ya me extraña), pero la dejo aprovechando que la ha puesto de moda la cuarta temporada de Stranger Things:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (2 Jul 2022)

se puede triunfar más??


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (2 Jul 2022)

this is a man's world:


Sorry, is all that you can't say

Perdonami, e una parola que tu non dice mai


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (2 Jul 2022)

Que verguenza!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (2 Jul 2022)

oh! think twice


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (2 Jul 2022)

Babe, I love you so


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (4 Jul 2022)

Creo que no está puesta, pero la intro de la serie Crossbow de los 80, de Guillermo Tell, a mí siempre me pareció muy motivacional:


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (4 Jul 2022)

este recopilatorio es god



taluec


----------



## ulla (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## crápula español (5 Jul 2022)

El madmax os va a pillar dormidos, tios moñas


HIGHER HIGHER
FEEL THE FIRE


----------



## ulla (6 Jul 2022)




----------



## Bobesponjista (6 Jul 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Cock Robin - When Your Heart Is Weak - YouTube



Pedazo canción, el final apoteósico. Que voz tenía ese jombre, para mojar braga agusto


----------



## otroyomismo (7 Jul 2022)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Pedazo canción, el final apoteósico. Que voz tenía ese jombre, para mojar braga agusto



te dejas algunas


*



*


----------



## otroyomismo (7 Jul 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> 19 añitos tenia Diane Lane en Calles de fuego. Me enamoré de ella a los 14 años. Peliculón por cierto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la cantante original:


----------



## otroyomismo (7 Jul 2022)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> No recuerdo que estuviera puesta esta (que ya me extraña), pero la dejo aprovechando que la ha puesto de moda la cuarta temporada de Stranger Things:



joder, aqui me cansanria de meter temas de la susodicha:


----------



## otroyomismo (7 Jul 2022)

ulla dijo:


>



de Marillion, de aquella epoca, sin duda:


----------



## otroyomismo (7 Jul 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Que verguenza!



ostias, que dificil elegir tema...


----------



## Mabuse (7 Jul 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


>


----------



## Bobesponjista (7 Jul 2022)

Me alimento de este hilo como una rémora, cuando tenga un hueco pongo algunas


----------



## Mabuse (7 Jul 2022)

Para cortar un poco la nota


----------



## nate (7 Jul 2022)

Sigue el FEO por aquí? No le veo...


----------



## angek (7 Jul 2022)

Es moderna, pero me inspira a los 80: 



No os dejéis engañar por los MOSTROS de la portada.


----------



## Mabuse (7 Jul 2022)

Bueno, me he repasado el hilo y no encontrá a Adam and the ants, Sabrina, o Living colour por ejemplo. Voy a ir poniendo cositas.

Adam and the ants, grupo innovador que introdujo la doble batería, que queda muy chula.



Famosos por Prince Charming.


----------



## bocadRillo (7 Jul 2022)

Yes, you've got to do right
And He'll be your guiding light


----------



## Behind the Mask (7 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


>




Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man

Fleetwood Mac - Family Man

Rosendo - Masculino singular

¿Maricón de playa quien? ¿Bryan ferry? ¿O lo dice usted por mi, Mabuse? Como veo que no me contesta, le contesto yo. No conozco a Bryan ferry personalmente, pero por lo que se de el, de maricón tiene poco, vamos, que no lo es. En cuanto a mi, pues tampoco soy maricón. Si se piensa usted que porque me guste Roxy Music, Bryan Ferry y grupos y cantantes similares, eso me convierte en maricón, es usted mas simple que el mecanismo de un gua. Soy muchas cosas, pero maricón no es una de ellas, señor/a. Una cosa no quita la otra, gracias por los zanx que me a dado, eso si, no juzgue usted sin saber y si quiere saber algo, pregúnteme que no me como a nadie @Mabuse. P.D. La libertad de uno termina donde empieza la de los demás y al rebes, la de los demás termina donde empieza la de uno. Por desgracia, este dicho se lo aplica cada vez menos gente. Una ultima apreciación. Las apariencias engañan, y mas en este mundo virtual, cuidado pues.


----------



## Mabuse (7 Jul 2022)

Living colour.A veces uno no sabía si estaba escuchando rock o jazz.

No son fáciles.






Esta es famisilla también


----------



## Mabuse (7 Jul 2022)

No puedo de creer que no haya visto esta en el jilo.



Ni jesta



O esta, que es muy adecuada para el floro.


----------



## Behind the Mask (7 Jul 2022)

@Mabuse

Sabrina - Boys (Summertime Love)

Sabrina - Hot Girl

Sabrina - All of Me (Boy Oh Boy)


----------



## Mabuse (7 Jul 2022)

Una cosa que me gusta mucho es encontrar versiones y orígenes de canciones famosas. Gracias a hinternec se encuentran versiones de canciones acojonantes, como la de Roscoe Holcomb de "A man of constant Sorrow", la primera grabación de "House of thew rising sun" o las mil y una de "Lulu's back in town".
Dos canciones muy famosas de los ochenta y versiones hechas por metaleros. Curioso.


----------



## Mabuse (7 Jul 2022)

Y el punk, esencial. Banda sonora de una peli rara, cuando Emilio Estévez era el hijo malo y Charli Sheen el bueno.


----------



## Mabuse (7 Jul 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> ¿Maricón de playa quien? ¿Bryan ferry? ¿O lo dice usted por mi, Mabuse? Como no me contesta le contesto yo aquí mismo. No conozco a Bryan ferry personalmente, pero por lo que se de el, de maricón tiene poco, vamos, que no lo es. En cuanto a mi, pues tampoco soy maricón. Si se piensa usted que porque me guste cierta música que le puede gustar a este colectivo, me convierte eso en maricón, es usted mas simple que el mecanismo de un gua. Una cosa no quita la otra, gracias por los zanx que me a dado, eso si, no juzgue sin saber y si quiere saber algo, pregúnteme que no me como a nadie. @Mabuse. P.D. La libertad de uno termina donde empieza la de los demás y al rebes, la de los demás termina donde empieza la de uno. B/T.



Pero a Brian Ferry le huele el aliento, ¿Eh? Uno no debe tomarse en serio a siniestro total o puede acabar convertido en botafumeiro.


----------



## Behind the Mask (7 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Pero a Brian Ferry le huele el aliento, ¿Eh? Uno no debe tomarse en serio a siniestro total o puede acabar convertido en botafumeiro.



¡¡Y yo que coño se si le huele el aliento o no a Brian Ferry!! ¿Eh? Jejejeje, en fin. No me los tomo en serio y si, depende. Tenían algunas canciones buenas. Fíjese la hora que es y yo sin comer Mabuse, vamos a ver que hay si es que hay.


Golpes Bajos - Estoy Enfermo

Siniestro Total - Bailaré sobre tu tumba


----------



## Behind the Mask (7 Jul 2022)

Propaganda - Dr Mabuse 

Propaganda - p:Machinery

Propaganda - Duel

Propaganda - The Murder Of Love


----------



## otroyomismo (7 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


>




Este tio se dedica basicamente a eso, tengo descargados algunos de sus albums y son cachondeo puro.

A pesar de tener nombre espaguetti, es noruego


----------



## Mabuse (8 Jul 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> ¡Y yo que coño se si le huele el aliento o no a Brian Ferry! ¿Eh? Jejejeje, en fin. No me los tomo en serio y si, depende. Tenían algunas canciones buenas. Fíjese la hora que es y yo sin comer Mabuse, vamos a ver que hay si es que hay. Saludos.
> 
> 
> Golpes Bajos - Estoy Enfermo


----------



## ulla (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## ulla (10 Jul 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> de Marillion, de aquella epoca, sin duda:



Año tras año, alien


----------



## ulla (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

*Vamos a recordar a The Fixx con unas cuantas canciones. Empezamos por la mas conocida de ellos, One Thing Leads To Another. No es la que mas me gusta pero es una buena canción.*


The Fixx - One Thing Leads To Another


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

The Fixx - Red Skies (Album version. 1982)


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

The Fixx - Reach The Beach


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

The Fixx - I Found You


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

The Fixx - Saved By Zero


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

The Fixx - I Live


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

The Fixx - The Sign Of Fire


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

The Fixx - Stand Or Fall


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

The Fixx - Outside


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

The Fixx - Lost Planes


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

The Fixx - Liner


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

The Fixx - The Fool


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

The Fixx - Running


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

The Fixx - The Strain


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

The Fixx - Opinions


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

The Fixx - Deeper And Deeper


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

The Fixx - Are We Ourselves


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

The Fixx - Read Between The Lines


----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## trellat (10 Jul 2022)

llegando a 100 paginas de jilo ochentero y nadie a puesto aun esto, ver para creer


----------



## trellat (10 Jul 2022)

ipj dijo:


> Jejeje, no le deis más vueltas, chicos. Durante todo el siglo XX, cuando el acceso a la música era complicado y producir y vender la misma rentable, podían salir cosas como las que habéis puesto. Fue a partir del siglo XXI, con el intercambio masivo de MP3 y la caída estrepitosa de las ventas de los CD's, donde ya nadie se arriesgó a hacer nada, porque sabía que no se lo iban a comprar ni el tato.
> 
> Y fue entonces, en mi opinión, cuando la música tal y como la conocimos murió.



Se puede decir mas alto, mas extenso ...pero no mas claro


----------



## trellat (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## trellat (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## trellat (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## trellat (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## trellat (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## trellat (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## trellat (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## trellat (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## trellat (10 Jul 2022)

Viernes tarde en el reservao de la disco con la chortina y sonando esto ...



einnnnnnn??


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

The Blue Nile - Tinseltown In The Rain


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

Information Society - Think


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

The Dream Academy - Life In A Northern Town


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

Japan - Life In Tokyo


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

China Crisis - Working With Fire And Steel


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

Danny Wilson - Mary's Prayer


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

Killing Joke - Love Like Blood


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

New Musik - This World Of Water


----------



## trellat (10 Jul 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> The Blue Nile - Tinseltown In The Rain



hommmmbre ... esa sonaba en la discoteca tambien jajaja


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

Fischer-Z - So Long

Orange Juice - Rip It Up

Delegation - Put A Little Love On Me (Extended Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

Peter Schilling - Major Tom (Völlig losgelöst...)

Peter Schilling - Major Tom (Coming Home)


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

Secession - Touch


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

The Wake - Talk About The Past


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

Gary Numan - Cars


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

The Bluebells - Young At Heart


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

Blondie - Atomic

Blondie - Shayla


----------



## trellat (10 Jul 2022)

Otra de la discoteca, primeros ligues, primeros cubatas, primeros ...


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

The Damned - Shadow Of Love


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark - Messages


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

Leisure Process - Love Cascade


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

The Call - Everywhere I Go


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

Phil Seymour - Precious To Me


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

Edie Brickell & New Bohemians - What I Am


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

The Chameleons - Swamp Thing


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

The Lords Of The New Church - Dance With Me

The Lords Of The New Church - Dance With Me (Extended Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

Simple Minds - Someone Somewhere In Summertime

Simple Minds - Promised You A Miracle (1987 Live Version)

Simple Minds - Hunter And The Hunted


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

Scary Thieves - Tell Me Girl


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

Scritti Politti - Wood Beez (Pray Like Aretha Franklin)


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

Ultravox - The Voice


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

The Pale Fountains - Palm Of My Hand


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

The Comsat Angels - I'm Falling


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

Aztec Camera - Somewhere In My Heart


----------



## trellat (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

The Bible - Honey Be Good


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

The Lotus Eaters - It Hurts (7" Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

Icehouse - No Promises


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

Nash The Slash - Dance After Curfew


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

Midnight - Run With You


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

Then Jerico - Big Area


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

Talk Talk - It's My Life

Talk Talk - It's My Life (Extended Mix)


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

Dream Sequence - Outside Looking In


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

Invisible Limits - Golden Dreams


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

The Essence - A Mirage


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

The Chameleons - Second Skin


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

China Crisis - Wishful Thinking


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

The Church - Under The Milky Way


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

The Fallout Club - Dream Soldiers


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

The Stranglers - Skin Deep


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

The Jeremy Days - Rome Wasn't Built In A Day


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

Talk Talk - Such A Shame


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

When In Rome - The Promise


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

The Silencers - Painted Moon


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

Gene Loves Jezebel - Motion Of Love


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

The Snake Corps - This Is A Seagull


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

Wolfsheim - The Sparrows And The Nightingales


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

Chris Isaak - Blue Hotel


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

Radio Heart Feat. Gary Numan - All Across The Nation


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

Venus In Furs - Love Lies


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

The Game - Walk Away


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

Diesel - Sausolito Summernight


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

Love And Rockets - So Alive


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

Excellent Accident - Radiation


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

The Alarm - Presence Of Love


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

The Go-Betweens - Streets Of Your Town


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

The Big Dish - Big New Beginning


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

Flash & The Pan - Midnight Man


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

Blitz - Acolyle


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

The Wake - Pale Spectre


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

Mood Six - I Saw The Light


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

Xmal Deutschland - Matador


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

Tears For Fears - The Hurting

Tears For Fears - Watch Me Bleed

Tears For Fears - Pale Shelter (Original Long Version) (1982)


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

Xymox - Obsession


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

Freur - Doot Doot


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

The Fountainhead - Someone Like You


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

Kim Wilde - Kids In America


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

A Flock Of Seagulls - I Ran (So Far Away)


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

Yello - The Race


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

Lene Lovich - Blue Hotel


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

B-Movie - Nowhere Girl


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

Lightning Seeds - Pure


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

Information Society - Running


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

Concrete Blonde - Joey


----------



## Bubble Boy (10 Jul 2022)

Cock Robin es la polla


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

John Foxx - Underpass


----------



## Behind the Mask (10 Jul 2022)

Peter Schilling - The Noah Plan

Peter Schilling - Major Tom (Coming Home)

Peter Schilling - Major Tom, Part II


----------



## Behind the Mask (11 Jul 2022)

The Mission - Butterfly On A Wheel

Bauhaus - Kick In The Eye


----------



## Behind the Mask (11 Jul 2022)

Random Hold - Central Reservation

The Sound - Contact The Fact


----------



## Behind the Mask (11 Jul 2022)

Talk Talk - Talk Talk

The Psychedelic Furs - Love My Way


----------



## Behind the Mask (11 Jul 2022)

Dalek I Love You - Ambition

Dalek I Love You - Horrorscope


----------



## Behind the Mask (11 Jul 2022)

The Clash - The Magnificent Seven

Big Audio Dynamite - E=MC2


----------



## Behind the Mask (11 Jul 2022)

Somewhere Over England - If I Ever Fall In Love

Kirsty MacColl - A New England


----------



## Behind the Mask (11 Jul 2022)

Iggy Pop - Real Wild Child (Wild One)

Ian Dury And The Blockheads - Reasons To Be Cheerful, Pt. 3


----------



## Behind the Mask (11 Jul 2022)

Kirlian Camera - Edges (Dance Version)

Kirlian Camera - Blue Room


----------



## Behind the Mask (11 Jul 2022)

Aimless Device - No Friends Of Mine

The Arch - Ribdancer


----------



## Behind the Mask (11 Jul 2022)

Secession - The Magician

New Order - Round & Round


----------



## Behind the Mask (11 Jul 2022)

Mi-Sex - Computer Games

Ministry - I Wanted To Tell Her


----------



## Behind the Mask (11 Jul 2022)

The Chameleons - Home Is Where The Heart Is

Julian Cope - Sunspots


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Jul 2022)

Miss ROCIADAS años 2000!!!!, Segunda Eliminatoria, vota!!! Exclusivas OBIWANCHERNOBIL!!!


Tras la eliminatoria de los años 90, seguimos con la eliminatoria de los años 2000. Recordemos que se ya están clasificadas para octavos del torneo: 1-Jennifer conelly. 2-Jenifer LOVE hewitt. 3- Denisse richards como mejor tercera. Y va a la repesca Cristina aguilera. Aquí tenéis el enlace...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Behind the Mask (11 Jul 2022)

The Romantics - When I Look In Your Eyes

The Romantics - Talking In Your Sleep


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Jul 2022)

Una española para variar y no demasiado conocida, que está bien


----------



## Behind the Mask (11 Jul 2022)

Magenta - Detrás de mi

Philip Lynott - Yellow Pearl

Eleven Pond - Watching Trees

A Flock Of Seagulls - Never Again (The Dancer)

Peter Godwin - Images Of Heaven (Dance Mix)


----------



## Behind the Mask (11 Jul 2022)

Trans-X - Message On The Radio

Trans-X - 3-D Dance

Rational Youth - Saturdays In Silesia

Men Without Hats - Antarctica


----------



## Behind the Mask (11 Jul 2022)

Haircut 100 - Love Plus One

The Selecter - Missing Words

Modern Romance - Everybody Salsa

Tom Tom Club - Wordy Rappinghood


----------



## Behind the Mask (11 Jul 2022)

Peter Schilling - The Different Story (World Of Lust And Crime)

Peter Schilling - Terra Titanic

Rheingold - Dreiklangsdimensionen

Boytronic - You


----------



## Behind the Mask (11 Jul 2022)

Goodbye Mr. Mackenzie - Goodbye Mr. Mackenzie

The Primitives - Crash

The Go-Go's - Our Lips Are Sealed

Edie Brickell & New Bohemians - Love Like We Do


----------



## Behind the Mask (11 Jul 2022)

The Human League - Being Boiled

The Human League - The Black Hit Of Space

The Human League - The Sound Of The Crowd

The Men (The Human League) - I Don't Depend On You (Version Original, 1980)


----------



## Behind the Mask (11 Jul 2022)

Fatal Charm - Summer Spies

The Lotus Eaters - It Hurts (There Must Be A Taste Of Murder In It)

Auto Da Fé - November November

The Icicle Works - Love Is A Wonderful Colour


----------



## Behind the Mask (11 Jul 2022)

Scritti Politti - Absolute

Linx - Intuition (12" Mix Edit)

The Pool - Dance It Down

The Great Divide - Who Broke The Love Bank (12" Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (11 Jul 2022)

Bill Nelson - Flaming Desire

Bill Nelson - Do You Dream In Colour?

Bill Nelson - Tender Is The Night

Bill Nelson - A Private View


----------



## Behind the Mask (11 Jul 2022)

Poeme Electronique - The Echoes Fade

Poeme Electronique - V.O.I.C.E.

Poeme Electronique - Fragile

Poeme Electronique - Follow


----------



## Behind the Mask (11 Jul 2022)

Experimental Products - Glowing In The Dark

The Quick - Zulu

Soma Holiday - Shake Your Molecules

Peppermint Lounge - Perfect High


----------



## Behind the Mask (11 Jul 2022)

Johnny Warman - Dance With Me

Johnny Warman - Fantastic Light

Johnny Warman - Dream, Dream, Dream

Johnny Warman - Three Minutes


----------



## Behind the Mask (11 Jul 2022)

Vicious Pink - I Confess

Vicious Pink - Cccan't You See (English Extended Version)

New Musik - The Planet Doesn't Mind

Night Moves - Transdance (U.K. Disco Mix)


----------



## Behind the Mask (11 Jul 2022)

Esta primera canción es del año 1991 y pertenece al álbum, Sugar Tax. Un lp estupendo con un sonido ochentero adaptado a los años 90. La segunda y la tercera, Almost y Bunker Soldiers, pertenecen a su primer álbum, Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark (1980) Uno de sus mejores lps con Electricity y Messages como temas mas conocidos. P.D. No podía faltar la canción, Statues, perteneciente a su lp Organisation (1980) Un tema grandioso y apocalíptico. 


Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark - All That Glitters

Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark - Almost

Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark - Bunker Soldiers

Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark - Statues


----------



## Pajarotto (11 Jul 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Esta canción es del año 1991 y pertenece al álbum, Sugar Tax. Un lp estupendo con un sonido ochentero adaptado a los años 90.
> 
> 
> Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark - All That Glitters



Tendrías que hacer un playlist en youtube de todas las canciones que has ponido que por lo general son cremac.


----------



## Felson (11 Jul 2022)

Cualquier cosa que esté en la banda sonora de Cágate Kid es sospechoso de atraso de algún tipo, sin llegar al nivel de los 40 subnormales, pero casi.


----------



## Poleo (12 Jul 2022)

qualicion dijo:


> Tiene *DELITO* que hables de la peli de freddy que mejor banda sonora tiene sin incluír estos TEMAZOS
> 
> Dramarama "Anything Anything" (Freddy Krueger movie) - YouTube
> 
> ...




Pues anda que te has lucido  , no poner el TEMAZO que fue este "Dream Warriors" de Dokken.


----------



## trellat (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## trellat (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## trellat (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## trellat (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Jul 2022)

Talk Talk - Today

The System - Almost Grown (1983)

The Fallout Club - Dream Soldiers

Whizz For Atoms - That Sinking Feeling

Tubeway Army - We Have A Technical

Casual Affairs - Emotional Man (12" Version)

A Certain Ratio - Your Blue Eyes

John Foxx - Your Dress

Freeze Frame - Your Voice


----------



## trellat (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## trellat (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## trellat (13 Jul 2022)




----------



## trellat (13 Jul 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Ian Dury And The Blockheads - Reasons To Be Cheerful, Pt. 3



De ese tio la que sono en su dia mogollon fue esta


Todos los dias a la vuelta del cole en el autobus ... caia en los 40 principales


----------



## trellat (13 Jul 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> The Clash - The Magnificent Seven



el grupo mas sobrevalorado de la historia ... no obstante tiene uno de los mejoresr video-clip de la historia, y la cancion mola


----------



## trellat (13 Jul 2022)




----------



## trellat (13 Jul 2022)




----------



## kronopio (13 Jul 2022)

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## trellat (14 Jul 2022)

"Veniros a almeria que hay chicas faciles ..." en sueños, durmiendo la mona cabrón


----------



## trellat (14 Jul 2022)




----------



## trellat (16 Jul 2022)

Esta cancion de 1983 la tenia enterrada en mi psique ... internet es una maravilla para lo melomanos

]


----------



## ulla (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## ulla (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (17 Jul 2022)




----------



## trellat (17 Jul 2022)

ahhhh amiga caponata ... luego no son de usar y tirar


----------



## trellat (17 Jul 2022)




----------



## trellat (17 Jul 2022)

La que se armó cuando salio en aquella peli de james bond acostandose con roger moore ...


----------



## trellat (17 Jul 2022)

otra maravilla


me abruma la melancolia ...


----------



## Mabuse (18 Jul 2022)

trellat dijo:


>


----------



## Mabuse (19 Jul 2022)

¿Jacko? No soy muy de música pop, pero era algo especial este hombre. Único.
Creo que fue Shauntrack quien puso una pista con sólo su voz. La verdad es que no hacía falta ni la música.


----------



## Mabuse (19 Jul 2022)

trellat dijo:


> La que se armó cuando salio en aquella peli de james bond acostandose con roger moore ...



De ella me encanta su versión de la vie en rose.


----------



## Rediooss (19 Jul 2022)

Pedazo de canción del año 85, no muy conocida, " You're a woman, I'a man" por los Bad Boys Blue.

Temazo, de los que ya no se hacen....


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Ago 2022)

Tonadilla mítica y un tanto tópica de los primeros 80, pero a veces hay que volver a los clásicos


----------



## Sir Connor (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (5 Ago 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Pedazo de canción del año 85, no muy conocida, " You're a woman, I'a man" por los Bad Boys Blue.
> 
> Temazo, de los que ya no se hacen....



De ese grupo yo tenía grabado un tema que me gusta más, un estribillo más melódico. Este:


----------



## 시켈 ! (5 Ago 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Tonadilla mítica y un tanto tópica de los primeros 80, pero a veces hay que volver a los clásicos




Yo antes creía que era esta la que se titulaba "himno", a tener ese estribillo tan tipo himno :


----------



## ulla (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## Bubble Boy (15 Ago 2022)

Stan Bush - "The Touch" - BSO Transformers


----------



## trellat (17 Ago 2022)

Historia detras de para mi cancion mas emblematica de los 80



interesante
en los 80 todos eramos jovenes


----------



## trellat (17 Ago 2022)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> Stan Bush - The Touch BSO Transformers



Musica para oir en la ducha y ponerte las pilas a tope para afrontar el dia,* asi era la musica en los 80.* 0 penas 100% optimismo* ASI*


----------



## ulla (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## Sir Connor (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (22 Ago 2022)

Haciendo zapping acabo de oir en tv esta maravilla de estribillo pegadizo. No conocía este grupo.


----------



## trellat (22 Ago 2022)

La escena mas emblematica de la peli mas emblematica de los 80 ...



y su cancion


----------



## Bubble Boy (23 Ago 2022)

El principio de esta canción la habéis escuchado cientos de veces en sintonías de programas de radio, etc. 

Freeez - "I. O. U."


----------



## Behind the Mask (24 Ago 2022)

McFadden & Whitehead - Ain't No Stoppin' Us Now

George Duke - Shine On

Yarbrough & Peoples - Don't Stop The Music

Deniece Williams - Let's Hear It For The Boy

Kool & The Gang - Let's Go Dancing (Ooh, La, La, La)

Jocelyn Brown - Somebody's Elses Guy

Skyy - Here’s To You

BB & Q Band - On The Beat

Patrice Rushen - Forget Me Nots

Change - A Lover's Holiday


----------



## Behind the Mask (24 Ago 2022)

Rick James - Super Freak

Fat Larry's Band - Act Like You Know

The Commodores - Nightshift

George Benson - Give Me The Night

Paul Hardcastle - Don't Waste My Time

Diana Ross - Upside Down

DeBarge - Rhythm Of The Night

Mary Jane Girls - All Night Long

Delegation - You And I

Narada Michael Walden - I Shoulda Loved Ya


----------



## y2kmx (24 Ago 2022)

Los 80s muy buen tema ,una de las razones por la que me gusta la música,sintetizadores,solos de guitarra,sonido atmosférico es lo que me gusta de esa época.


----------



## Behind the Mask (24 Ago 2022)

Oliver Cheatham - Get Down Saturday Night

Firefly - Love Is Gonna Be On Your Side

Amii Stewart - Friends

Funkapolitan - As The Time Goes By

Stephanie Mills - Never Knew Love Like This Before

I-Level - Minefield

Rock Steady Crew - [Hey You] The Rock Steady Crew

Heatwave - Gangsters Of The Groove

Linx - Intuition (12" Mix Edit)

Linda Lewis - Class/Style (I've Got It) (Marc Hartman 88 Extended Mix)


----------



## Behind the Mask (24 Ago 2022)

The Real Thing - Can You Feel The Force

Viola Wills - Gonna Get Along Without You Now (1984 Celebration Remix)

Spargo - You And Me

Bibi Flash - Histoire d'1 soir (Bye bye les galères)

Linda Wesley - Wild On The Isle

Phil Fearon & Galaxy - What Do I Do ?

Liquid Liquid - Cavern

Happy Mondays - Wrote For Luck

M|A|R|R|S - Pump Up The Volume

The Grid - A Beat Called Love. Año 1989, la demo, año 1990, el single.


----------



## Behind the Mask (24 Ago 2022)

Ryan Paris - Dolce Vita (Original Version)

Ms Project feat. Ryan Paris - Dolce Vita 2010 (Remake Maxi Version)

Valerie Dore - The Night (Original Maxi Version)

Valerie Dore - The Night (Matt Pop Remix)

Gazebo - Masterpiece

My Mine - Hypnotic Tango (Extended Version)

Scotch - Take Me Up

Baby's Gang & Boney M - Happy Song

Savage - Don't Cry Tonight (12'' Version)

Clío - Faces (Extended Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (24 Ago 2022)

New Musik - This World Of Water

New Musik - Living By Numbers

John Foxx - Underpass

John Foxx - Europe After The Rain

The Human League - Empire State Human

The Human League - Don't You Want Me

Bill Nelson - Flaming Desire

Bill Nelson - Banal

Yellow Magic Orchestra - Behind the Mask

Ryuichi Sakamoto Feat. Thomas Dolby - Field Work (Long London Mix)


----------



## Behind the Mask (24 Ago 2022)

Gary Numan - Cars

Gary Numan - Metal

Gary Numan - We Are Glass

Gary Numan - We Take Mystery (To Bed)

Howard Jones - Pearl In The Shell

Howard Jones - New Song

Howard Jones - Hide & Seek

Godley & Creme - Under Your Thumb

Godley & Creme - Cry

Godley & Creme - Snack Attack (Remix Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (24 Ago 2022)

Metro - America In My Head

Duncan Browne - The Wild Places

Peter Godwin - Images Of Heaven


----------



## trellat (24 Ago 2022)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> Freeez - "I. O. U."



vaya, si que me suena ...

en estereo joder


----------



## trellat (24 Ago 2022)

Un tio currandose temas de la BS de Terminator



Muy en la onda de corrupcion en miami



La pelicula y la serie fueron del mismo año ¿Quien influyo a quien...?


----------



## Behind the Mask (25 Ago 2022)

New Order - Blue Monday (Original Version. 1983)

A Certain Ratio - Life's a Scream

A Certain Ratio - Your Blue Eyes


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Ago 2022)

Inconfundible voz. 






De esta me cansé pero es también buen tema:


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Ago 2022)

Tema rarito. Yo conocía el estribillo:


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Ago 2022)

El tema que me gusta de esta artista:


----------



## Behind the Mask (26 Ago 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Inconfundible voz.



Ya que lo a puesto usted forera @시켈 ! , y viendo que le gustan Midge Ure y Ultravox, pongo alguna canción mas de ellos que son menos habituales que las de siempre. Si alguna esta repetida, perdone usted. P.D. Slik, Rich Kids y Visage fueron grupos donde estuvo Midge Ure. Saludos.


Slik - Forever And Ever

Rich Kids - Sounds Of Marching Men

Ultravox - Sleepwalk

Visage - Mind Of A Toy

Visage - Again We Love

Visage - The Damned Don't Cry

Midge Ure - No Regrets

Midge Ure - Call Of The Wild

Midge Ure - That Certain Smile


----------



## Behind the Mask (26 Ago 2022)

Ultravox - I Remember (Death In The Afternoon)

Ultravox - The Song (We Go)

Ultravox - We Stand Alone


----------



## Behind the Mask (26 Ago 2022)

Ultravox - The Thin Wall

Ultravox - Passing Strangers

Ultravox - Visions In Blue


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Ago 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Ya que lo a puesto usted forera @시켈 ! , y viendo que le gustan Midge Ure y Ultravox, pongo alguna mas de ellos que son menos habituales que las de siempre. Si alguna esta repetida, perdone usted. P.D. Slik, Rich Kids y Visage fueron grupos donde estuvo Midge Ure. Saludos.
> 
> 
> Slik - Forever And Ever
> ...



No le conocía más grupos a Midge Ure además de Ultravox. Gracias.

Yo misma habré repetido temas en este enorme hilo, no pasa nada (con el tiempo muchos vídeos del hilo ni se ven)


----------



## Behind the Mask (26 Ago 2022)

Ultravox - Love's Great Adventure

Ultravox - Same Old Story

Ultravox - Man Of Two Worlds


----------



## Behind the Mask (26 Ago 2022)

The Quick - Hip Shake Jerk

The Quick - Rhythm Of The Jungle

The Quick - Zulu


----------



## Hamtel (26 Ago 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> El tema que me gusta de esta artista:



El vídeo es loleante pero la versión 2 es más


----------



## Behind the Mask (26 Ago 2022)

The Shirts - Laugh And Walk Away

Kim Wilde - Words Fell Down

Berlin - A Matter Of Time


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (26 Ago 2022)

canción escrita por alison moyet el día de su 16 cumpleaños


----------



## Bubble Boy (1 Sep 2022)

Tema principal de BSO 'Fletch, el camaleón' (1985) por Harold Faltermeyer. Recuerda lejanamente a Superdective en Hollywood


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Sep 2022)

Para mi el primer álbum de Yazoo, Upstairs At Eric's (1982) es el mejor, lo que no quiere decir que su segundo álbum, You And Me Both (1983) sea malo ni mucho menos, y para ejemplo la canción que a puesto el forero. Como digo siempre, sobre gustos los colores. Unas cuantas canciones mas de ellos.


Yazoo - Don't Go

Yazoo - Don´t Go (Maxi Version)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Sep 2022)

Yazoo - Bad Connection


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Sep 2022)

Yazoo - Midnight


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Sep 2022)

Yazoo - Only You


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Sep 2022)

Yazoo - Goodbye 70's


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Sep 2022)

Yazoo - Winter Kills


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Sep 2022)

Yazoo - Bring Your Love Down (Didn't I)


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Sep 2022)

Yazoo - Tuesday


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Sep 2022)

Yazoo - Situation


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Sep 2022)

Yazoo - The Other Side Of Love


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Sep 2022)

Yazoo - Sweet Thing


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Sep 2022)

Yazoo - Mr. Blue


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Sep 2022)

Yazoo - Good Times


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Sep 2022)

Yazoo - Unmarked


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Sep 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Para mi el primer álbum de Yazoo, Upstairs At Eric's (1982) es el mejor ...



Sí, aunque fue número 2 en UK y el segundo número 1. Es un disco maravilloso e icónico, y no creo que pueda ser más influyente, bastante mejor que el que hizo Vince con Depeche Mode sin duda y parece que el grupo cuando conoció que Vince se marchaba se negó a grabar "only you", porque él les ofreció la canción


----------



## turu29 (2 Sep 2022)

estoy buscando una canción de los 80 , es una balada de una voz de mujer y la letra esta dedicada a una amiga suya que falleció de un accidente y esta en ingles,... el titulo de la canción creo que es el nombre de la amiga...

gracias


----------



## y2kmx (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## Mission (6 Sep 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Para quien quiera los temas más famosos de OMD:



No sé si las has puesto después, pero de todas formas ahí van,


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (9 Sep 2022)

En el segundo 10 del video se comprueba de que sale de una carcel-PACO.


----------



## Sir Connor (14 Sep 2022)




----------



## ulla (21 Sep 2022)




----------



## y2kmx (30 Sep 2022)

son covers,pero me gusta el sonido de los instrumentos de la época,esas percusiones SIMMONS eran parte del inconfundible sonido de los 80s


----------



## cacho_perro (30 Sep 2022)

Mae mía, este hilo es una mina.... no me he leído las chorrocientas páginas, pero por poner un ejemplo patrio de electropop, probablemente de los pocos grupos pioneros de aquí con el que a mi juicio fue su mejor tema:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Oct 2022)




----------



## Sir Connor (1 Oct 2022)




----------



## Sir Connor (1 Oct 2022)




----------



## Sir Connor (10 Oct 2022)




----------



## Widowmaker (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## ulla (20 Nov 2022)




----------



## Sir Connor (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## ulla (24 Dic 2022)

Sufrirás un tormento desconocido por toda la humanidad forera.


----------



## trellat (24 Dic 2022)

Spektra FM Online


Escuchá Spektra FM (Valencia) a través de emisora.org.es. Con un simple click puedes escuchar todas las mejores emisoras de radio de España.




emisora.org.es





Spektra emisora valenciana de los 80 a ful. Temas conocidos, menos desconocidos, desconocidos, jevi, pop, rock, tecno ... qué mas da, solo los 80


----------



## trellat (24 Dic 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


>





ulla dijo:


>



a ver ... "musica de lo 80" ¿Qué parte del titulo del post no habeis entendido suknorms?


----------



## trellat (26 Dic 2022)

Y la cancion mas oida allá donde vayas estas navidades, un año mas es ...


----------



## ulla (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## trellat (3 Ene 2023)

ulla dijo:


>



Sin ese tipo de grupos como el que pones, a lo u2, simple minds ... no se si hubiese aparecido heroes del silencio


----------



## Sir Connor (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## Sir Connor (7 Ene 2023)




----------



## Sir Connor (Jueves a la(s) 1:51 AM)




----------

